# Energia Libre, Circuito andando pero no entendido...



## shadow_draw (Abr 19, 2009)

Antes de empezar a preguntar sandeces ya que soy hipernovato y me canse de soldar sin saber que estoy haciendo, aunque a veces sepa por x motivos que algo no es como deberia ser soldado , generalmente aunque copio lo estudio un poco, pero bueno a veces como me esta pasando que no se que capto, quisiera saber si alguien tiene explicacion sobre lo que me pasa en la practica, pues lo que hice es supuestamente filtrar algo que no se que es que toma este circuito...

En base se trata de un diseño quien sabe a ciencias ciertas que fue de Tesla, segun todas las anotaciones el fue el creador, y bien el tampoco sabia de donde tomaba el circuito energia, ya que no dispone de fuente propia el mismo.

El diseño es tan basico que me gustaria mejorlarlo bastante mas que lo que tengo (que funciona), los pasos son:

Se coloca (yo lo hice con papel de aluminio, de los que se usan para hornear o del tipo que envuelve al bon o bon por un tema de pruebas para no gastar plata sin saber si anda o no), bien y he usado 4 capacitores de los del tipo lenteja como he leido a un usuario de aqui que creo se llaman de ceramicos de guion bajo 102 ¿picofaradio? ¡¡corrijanme que quiero aprender ! de color mostaza y dos capacitores electroliticos de 470 uf microfaradios por 16 volt. los he visto de la misma capacidad pero distintos colores, los que uso son los comunardos celestes...

bien la conexion es asi: 

los guiones son las patas el valor es el capacitor, ya voy a aprender a levantar imagenes y posteo mi diseño.

                    papel         |el papel esta elevado a mas o menos 10 metros arriba del tanque de agua  
                  aluminio       | de mi casa y la medicion esta hecha de noche, por ahi sube por ahi baja +/- 1 a 2 volt
tierra_                |____
          |                        |
          |                        |
          |__102__102__|
          |                        |
          |__470__470__|
          |                        |
          |                        |
          |_mido 5.5volts |
          -                       +

El papel aluminio es plano, no tiene forma especial alguna... y mide 40 cm x 50 cm. y esta hecho en un marco de madera aislado de la tierra salvo el cable que va al patio---
La tierra es del piso de tierra de mi patio, hundido con una jabalina pequeña de 60 cm, quizas es poca tierra... no hay cable entre las soldaduras, las hice con las mismas patas de los componentes, y el cable usado para elevar el papel y unir todo es el telefonico de un par, un hilo... Por si perdia voltaje o tenia perdidas supuse yo...

Quiero saber, en realidad que hacen en el circuito estos capacitores, porque sin ellos no mido nada, si se puede llamar circuito a todos estos componentes porque si elevan o me hacen perder voltaje no lo se, elevar no creo filtran, que filtran? se que asi anda, he probado con otros componentes y he obviado la bobina de auto que tesla puso en el diseño, la chapa al piso tambien y mide igual, obvie la chapa que usaba en lugar d emi papel aluminio el y el switch para alternizar la salida que el usaba despues del puente de diodos, quizas con la bobina mida mas, no me importa eso, el tema es "que le pega al papel" para que este genere un pequeño voltaje, y sera voltaje? o estatica?, en mi casa estoy alejado de cualquier antena o ruta cercana, (esta a 12 cuadras) y el tendido electrico de mi casa esta a 35 metros del papel aluminio que esta al fondo de mi vivienda.

Osea, aparte es de noche que mide tambien y lo he dejado ya 20 dias y de vez en cuando lo miro y mide lo mismo, bueno a veces mide mas de 5 volts, llegue a ver 7 no importa si es de noche o dia y tambien bajo a los 4 volts pero ni menos que eso ni mas de eso, el amperaje es bajisimo o yo lo mido mal, pero saca 0.25 a 0.40 miliamperes. 

Al tema del amperaje ya lo he visto con un amigo que esta recien por ponerse a ver este tema para llevarlo a cabo y poder tomar de no se donde porque no sabe de donde esta tomando el voltaje cuando lo miro, aunque sabia de testa; el nunca probo el diseño, asique la idea basica es llegar a los 24 volt y al amperaje se lo elevamos con unos mj15015 que estoy estudiando como funcionan para no estar tan perdido, y que vamos a necesitar varios, no quiero decir nada de estos componentes porque aca me llegan a preguntar algo y me pasean por todos lados...

Asique bueno esta es mi primera incursion en un foro de electronica, pero como hay componentes electronicos de por medio, quisiera saber el porque de esta creacion, va descubriemiento de tesla, y poder mejorarla con la idea de llevar energia o obtener energia para algunas cosas hogareñas que sacariamos de la red electrica y abaratar la boleta a fin de mes sin violar a ningun medidor...

No quiero ver nada en internet porque he leido cada ganzada, que me da ganas de invitar a mi patio a que lo vean andando ... pero ya veo que me pasa algo... que se yo, por este medio es mejor...

P.D. : Los dias de tormenta lo saque asique no se si mide o no, y al ras del piso de mi casa no mide casi nada, apenas 1 volt si llega.... Bueno ojala, que quiere decir dios quiera en arabe, que alguien me siga en mis pasos, que aunque esperre la respuesta voy a perfeccionar el diseño hasta alcanzar la autonomia y no hacero comercial, sino divulgarlo por MP y msn, para que cada uno se lo fabrique, ahora mide poco, pero mide al fin, es cuestion de elevar el voltaje y el amperaje el solucionable despues de eso el sistema de salida limpia alterna, despues de eso por lo menos que metas un aire y ande ya es mucho ...
*
Para no olvidar ...*

Los carburantes siguen siendo nuestra forma más importante de obtención de energía, y este hecho determina nuestras vidas. Nuestra vida está marcada por los precios de esos carburantes y porque el abastecimiento esté asegurado. Se llevan a cabo guerra, invasiones, golpes de estado, genocidios y atentados contra la humanidad para resolver el control sobre los recursos energéticos. Sin la energía obtenida así no podemos encender la luz de nuestras casas, ni preparar una comida, ni desplazarnos, ni calentarnos. Somos esclavos de una forma de energía limitada, sucia, y cada vez más cara y por la que además pagamos altisimos impuestos. Pero, como Tesla sabía bien, el acceso a la energía inagotable y limpia, la energía libre que mana de la propia naturaleza de la creación, es factible, real. La tecnología está inventada, ahi están las patentes.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 19, 2009)

Sinceramente no entendi nada de lo que escribiste..... creo que un diagrama ayudaria mucho (aunque sea con paint de windows   ), pero me imagino que tu objetivo es obtener energia electrica usando algun circuito de antenas

Si ese es el caso dejame decirte que la energia que puedes obtener es minima y el tamaño de antena que necesitas usar es muy grande... (30 m o mas solo para poder encender algo como un led), el que te haya dicho que es algo factible te estaba mintiendo.... 

ha habido muchos estudios sobre energia gratuita y renovable, sin embargo nuestro nivel de tecnologia aun sigue siendo muy bajo y las mejores opciones son los generadores mecanicos (mecanicos, hidraulicos, eolicos o a vapor), las celdas solares (con una eficiencia maxima del 20 al 30% de la luz que reciben), y en todo caso las celdas combustibles pero estas ultimas son muy nuevas y aun caras


----------



## shadow_draw (Abr 19, 2009)

Si no se entiende recien me doy cuenta que puedo scar una foto a mi diseño, mañana me pongo en campaña para postear, por ahora esto en paint esta mejor hecho que las lineas, que en el previo salian bien se ve que no funca muy bien el editor de este foro...


Aclaro que obvie la bobina, y demas cosas, porque este es el princio basico, lo demas debera ser para elevar lo que se obtiene...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 19, 2009)

se ve interesante, 250mA son utiles para cargar baterias de celular, eso creo.

veamos que mas puede dar este nuevo descubrimiento.

saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 19, 2009)

Edit:me olvide de mencionar que la energía no necesariamente se saca del petroleo, aquí donde vivo por ejemplo se saca de la energía cinética del agua ( planta hidroeléctrica), en otros lugares de la del viento, en otros de la luz del sol...
Otra cosa: *el dijo 0.25, no 250*. Osea, serían 2.5 microamperios.
___________________________________________________

*Antes de publicar el post se me adelantaron, pero no voy a editarlo solo por eso (por ahora). Espero que siga valido*
Bueno este tema esta complicado, pero voy a aclararte algunas dudas. Solo soy un aficionado, asi que es probable que no acierte en algunas cosas.
Lo primero que te voy a decir es que si llegas a tener energía gratis para la estufa poniendo una chapita arriba de la casa te haces famoso (esos si cuidate de las petroleras, y toda esa "industria"  ). (Ironía ) Hablando enserio, *olvidate de alimentar nada con la chapa arriba de la casa*.
Por ahí he oído que, efectivamente, hay una tensión (*estática*) que sube proporcionalmente con la altura (). En realidad, según una fuente no muy confiable), esta tensión es de aproximadamente 300 voltios a unos pocos metros de altura, pero (y esto si es verdad) la tensión que es estática, a la mínima corriente cae a muy vajo voltaje. Por lo tanto, *la tensión va a depender de con que tester lo midas y que carga (resistencia) tiene a su salida.* Los condensadores, seguramente sean para filtrar la radio frecuencia.
Lo realmente importante aquí es la potencia, no la tensión ni corriente (ya que estos pueden variar, según la carga).


----------



## shadow_draw (Abr 20, 2009)

mañana aclaro de los 0.25ma mi tester es analogo y no estoy en casa...  , mira no varia lo que mido, esta estable desde hace ya muchos dias...
Ora cosa, no es chapa, es silice lo ideal o algun silicato, yo use eso que es lo mas barato y al fin de ver si es cierto (que lo fue), usaria el verdadero material .
con el tema de los rayos que aca no me dijeron nada, sino un compañero de laburo, no pasa nada, sino todas las casas tendrian por cada tormenta un rayo en el techo, por el tema de la elevacion de la placa, de ultima le hago una derivacion a tierra y fue.
Y llego a obtener 300 volts, y directamente no estoy en este foro, ya lo estoy divulgando para que cada uno lo perfeccione a su medida...
Y en realidad me interesan los volts, a los amperes los manejo...

tuve que editar para agregar el dato de los ma

bueno la primera foto es de dia, y la otra de noche, y es por cada volt que obtengo eso, con los 5.5 llega al tope la aguja, y cuando mide 7.0 volts, tengo que mover la perilla al 50dcma del tester... y obvio ni se mueve...


----------



## electrodan (Abr 20, 2009)

Mira aca hay una enorme confusión. Primero que nada, SACATE LA IDEA DE ALIMENTAR NADA CON ESO, el voltaje es una ilución, no te sirve para casi nada. Para eso necesitas voltaje y CORRIENTE, sin corriente no te sirve de nada. La corriente no la podes sacar, porque no puede entregarte tanta corriente esa fuente tuya.
Hace un pequeño experimento: cuando tengas uno de esos días de suerte que te da 7 volts, pone un led a ver si lo podés prender. A que no? Otro experimento: pone una resistencia de 100 homs en paralelo con el tester (miediendo tensión) y conectalo a tu aparato. Te vas a llevar una desilución si entendés lo que esta pasando.
Eso de que vos manejas la corriente: es como una pila a la que le enchufas una heladera, no te da la potencia. Fijate que si vos pones una resistencia de 1 hom en una pila, y medís el voltaje de la pila, va a ser muy bajo (mas de o normal) porque la pila no te puede dar esa corriente, y cuando no puede dar tanta corriente el voltaje vaja, de forma que no vas a lograr sacar mas corriente de ahí (cuando baja el voltaje baja también la corriente).
Otro ejemplo seria si vos pones una hoja de aluminio delante del monitor, podes sacar varios miles de voltios, pero no te van a servir para nada porque no tienen casi nada de corriente.
Por otra parte, yo nunca hable de los rayos. Además, si le pones una derivación a tierra, fue el voltaje y todo
En cuanto al tester, creo que si provás con uno digital, te va a dar unos cuantos voltios demás (depende de su resistencia interna).


----------



## shadow_draw (Abr 20, 2009)

al led si quiero lo enciendo, asi como esta obvio que no, quiero averiguar para que usa la bobina tesla, el amperaje ya te dije no es mi problema, y los 7 volts de los 21 dias que ya va decaen un poco a 6, 6.3, 5.8 y asi, no es gran perdida de voltaje, y es voltaje sino no mediria nada el tester.

Ya voy a ponerme a buscar fuentes porque no quiero empaparme de algunas cosas de otros usuarios, esta es mi experiencia, ya me han dicho de otros intentos satisfactorios y ya me pongo a buscarlos, pero no quiero copiar, pero solo para sacarte tus dudas sobre tensiones y demas, eso es secundario, el objetivo es lograr 24 volts estables si decaen a 12 con algun sistema electronico pero que me brinden 1 o 2 amperes ya estoy contento. no me pongo en gastos hasta que mi amigo que dice que tenes razon pero que no es tan asi, sino que se puede lograr, como el hecho de un vaso de agua con una chapita de pc y un cable, los dos sumergidos midan 1, 5 volts  y no se cuantos amperes, es algo, y se empieza de la nada, al tiempo estare alimentando una estufa de cuarzo de 1200w, porque confio en que si un tipo lo logro con las escasas herramientas y componentes poco avanzados de esa epoca, con mas razon aca lo tendriamos que poner en funcionamiento...
Me han dicho lo mismo de un sistema electornico conectado a cualquier toma de la casa que manejaba ademas armonicas (ustedes sabran que son) que hacia mi amigo para los medidores de luz viejos (a rueda) que no andaba, y estan algunos andando hoy en dia, solo  para probar que el aprato no es perfecto y es solo un medidor...

Pero no es ese mi interes, el mio es legal (aunque si lo pienso el otro aparato no violaba pues no invadia al medidor ni lo tocaba), algo parecido pasaba con algunas exibidoras que hacian girarlo hacia atras, o algunas soldadoras que tambien lo hacian ... cosas que no deberian pasar y que sin embargo pasan y te dicen que no anda solo porque no investigan, se quedan con el papel o un software que no te dice mas que si para el anda o no. en la realidad anda de distinta forma...

No me quiero ir por las ramas pero tengo mas casos que supuestamente los circuitos no andan, y sin embargo funcionan... Si tesla lo hizo, aunque tenga que aprender de cero lo voy a hacer yo tambien...

El tema de los rayos si lees, digo que un compañero me dijo "huyy y las tormentas" ? y ahi escribi eso, no fue por vos...


----------



## electrodan (Abr 20, 2009)

Te repito, sin animo de ser pesado, que no vas a poder hacer nada con las chapitas de silice o lo que sea, la energía no sale de la nada. Si llegaras a alimentar unas estufa con la chapita de sílice arriba de la casa y la bobinita de auto, considerate FAMOSO y quizás rico.
*Lo mas importante: de donde sacaste eso? quien te dijo que Tesla con unas laminas de silicio y sus bobinitas consiguió energía gratis?*
Te repito: NUNCA VAS A OBTENER UNA CANTIDAD DE ENERGÍA IMPORTANTE, el que te dijo eso te cagó.
Lo primero que tenés que averiguar es de donde sale esa tensión (que no energía), para así poder aprovecharla mejor. Pero te repito: no te hagas iluciones de prender una estufa.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 20, 2009)

shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> al led si quiero lo enciendo,quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shadow_draw (Abr 20, 2009)

YouTube - Free electricity

algo parecido a lo mio, pero el guanaco hizo que cargara el celular...
me parece que le voy a seguir los pasos.

y por las dudas a tus dudas, no quiero plata, lo que logre lo pongo aca, asi como a vos, a otros les sirva, aunque sea para cargar celualares...


----------



## biker2k3 (Abr 20, 2009)

proba si podes prender un led, para usar de luz de emergencia porlomenos si no, descartalo y cerra el tema.


----------



## shadow_draw (Abr 20, 2009)

YouTube - Electricity In The Air!!!---Strange Findings

Un grande a seguir, dios que atrasado estoy,,, lo que es internet.... recien me ençmpapo de todo esto y yo peleando por mis 7 volts...


----------



## electrodan (Abr 20, 2009)

Al que quiere cerrar el tema: quien sos vos para decir que hay que cerrar el tema? Mientras no se salga de tema y no incumpla ninguna regla, debería permanecer abierto a aportes.


			
				shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnJFonvzr1E&feature=related
> 
> algo parecido a lo mio, pero el guanaco hizo que cargara el celular...
> me parece que le voy a seguir los pasos.
> ...


Y vos te lo crees todavía, que con unos condensadores, diodos y cablecito cargas una bateria? Deja, la energía gratis no es para vos.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 20, 2009)

shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35Lpeg1unLA&feature=related
> 
> Un grande a seguir, dios que atrasado estoy,,,


La palabra correcta es retrasado.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 20, 2009)

Me mató cuando prendió su biandita.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 20, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> shadow_draw dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Primero en el video, no conosco multimetro que para medir amperes no tengas que cambiar la clavija de lugar   


Ahora con mis años y con mis titulos me he dado cuenta de algo:



---El conocimiento y la sabiduria matan la ilucion----



para ponerlo en palabras que se entiendan al nivel del posteador:


---Creia en santa clause hasta que me dijeron que no existia---





shadow_draw : la energia gratis espera que  te la traiga papa noel


----------



## santiago (Abr 20, 2009)

si animos de ofenderte, no sabes lo que es la corriente, todo depende, depènde si estas en el medio del campo, depende si estas al lado de una estacion de fm, depende si estas al lado de salto grande, todo depende, tan facil no es

ah , no vi entero el video, pero el vago iva a alimentar esa lampara de bajo consumo, si empezamos con los calculos, ese puente rectificador se le incinera

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 20, 2009)

Sin animos de ofender... creo que deberian dejarlo experimentar... solo asi se puede dar cuenta de que la energia gratuita no existe...


----------



## asherar (Abr 20, 2009)

shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35Lpeg1unLA&feature=related
> 
> Un grande a seguir, dios que *atrasado* estoy,,, lo que es internet.... recien me
> empapo de todo esto y yo peleando por mis 7 volts...



En realidad, el término correcto es *desinformaciónrmado.* (Ver nota 2 al pie del mensaje).

Yo diría que mejor primero seguir empapandose con lo que ya hay escrito sobre el tema. 
El caso de Tesla es bien conocido, y se debe poder encontrar en la Wiki. 
Energía suelta hay, la Tierra es un gran capacitor, hay corrientes entrando por la alta atmósfera, de los rayos 
cósmicos y del Sol, que la cargan como si fuera un gran capacitor. Parte de esa carga circula por el aire, 
que es un dieléctrico con pérdidas, y llega hasta el suelo. 
En promedio puede haber alrededor de 100 V/m cerca del suelo. Eso nos daría una equipotencial de 100 V 
cada 1m de altura. Pero esto se altera con la sola presencia de un objeto conductor. Por ejemplo el cuerpo 
humano, que está compuesto en más del 95 % por Agua. 
Al hacer esto





lo que estás haciendo es poner un puente entre dos puntos del dieléctrico e intercalar unos capacitores. 
No sé cuál es el circuito completo de Tesla que decís (Ver nota 1 al pie del mensaje), pero de ese circuito 
que mostrás no esperes sacar más potencia que el voltaje obtenido multiplicado por la corriente de carga. 
El capacitor grande que ponés almacena cargas estáticas pero en cuanto le pongas una R que consuma, 
o el celular a cargar, se te va a venir abajo. 

No te lo digo para desanimarte, igual es un buen tema para experimentar y aprender. 
Nadie dice que no se pueda sacar algo bueno. 

Sin embargo, yo me interesaría por aprovechar la energía de los rayos. 
Ahí sí que hay potencia para alimentar ciudades. 

Eso sí, pulsera con cadena a tierra !

Felices chisporroteos !

Nota 1: Creo que te referís a esto: 




http://www.portaldelmilenio.com.ar/editorial/tesla/

Nota 2:
Lo que pasa es que internet no informaciónrma. 
Aunque mucha gente confunde libertad con desorden, la *información* es *conocimiento organizado*. 
Es cierto que muchas genialidades se han generado a partir de ideas desordenadas. 
Pero para generar conocimiento y hablar de *información* se requiere identificar estructuras, 
organizar las ideas, para ponerlas de tal manera que se puedan entender con claridad. 
Denostar al que no sabe no es colaborar.

En la película "La búsqueda de la felicidad" (The Pursuit of Happyness) Will Smith le dice al hijo: 
"Los que no saben hacer las cosas por sí mismos te van a decir que *tu* no podrás hacerlas".


----------



## fernandob (Abr 20, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> shadow_draw dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



casi me cago .........de la risa eduardo.... 

ale: yo he dedicado mucho de mi tiempo a hacer cosas y investigar, dentro de mis limitaciones.
uno se da cuenta, no solo en el estudio sino que incluso en cosas mucho mas intimas que SOMOS MILLONES , y todos muy similares en sueños , busquedas y estudio.
la energia que se requiere , para .....cualquier cosa util es de watts , muchos .
y muchos han experimentado .
y las cosas son como son.
que uno nuevo se sorprenda y quiera probar me parece bien.

igual les dire a esos nuevos de maquinas de movimiento perpetuo o energia gratis que existe un lugar magico donde podes ir a pasos agigantados, donde pruebas que uno ni ha imaginado te las ponen frente a ti y te las explican.

se llama escuela, industrial , universidad, libros, etc.

mucha gente dice que los libros te estructuran, si, no lo niego , pero te dan la conclusion en cada hoja de lo que otros dedicaron su vida.

obvio que no hay libros de "los intentos fallidos" , sino necesitas 10 mil años d eestudio, pero se deducen al aprender las leyes de la fisica y la electricidad.


un saludo 

PD: la que se pierden los pobres:
arriba techo de chapa (muchos metros cuadrados de conductor sin comprar bon o bom ) , abajo tierra a lo loco .
energia a lo pavote.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 20, 2009)

Yo no aprovecharía los rayos ni pondría a volar la cometita. Pero si los querés almacenar, te va a hacer falta un buen condensador (y asegurate de que aguante bastante voltaje).


----------



## shadow_draw (Abr 20, 2009)

Gracias loco... Por milado voy a seguir...


----------



## asherar (Abr 21, 2009)

También es interesante lo que se dice de Tesla. 

http://www.losenigmas.com.ar/losenigmas/tesla.htm

Son versiones, la gente es mala y comenta. 
En nada afecta a que la física que encontró sea cierta o no. 
Solo se trata de ver el cuadro completo. 

Pero entendamos que la posibilidad de obtención de energía fácil 
es tan tentadora que ha engañado a muchos. 
Basta recordar el caso de la fusión en frío, hace poco en los '80: 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusión_fría

No sería la primera vez que tantos, y tan bien estudiados, caen tras 
una idea seductora. 
Hasta que no se tiene el resultado final no se puede decir nada. 
Y siempre queda algún experimento que uno no hizo.

fernandob: si a vos o a mí no nos anduvo la empresita, 
no quiere decir que otro no la pueda hacer andar. 
Lo realmente deprimente es aceptar que haya otro tipo 
*mejor adaptado* que uno, 
que tenga éxito donde uno fracasó. 
Eso duele. 

Saludos

PD: Por favor, ya que hablamos en castellano no confundamos *gratis* con *libre*.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 21, 2009)

hola alejandro, frustra un poco pero no duele, cuando uno sabe que hay millones de personas y que unos pocos especiales logran la diferencia se acepta.

hoy dia la educacion es masiva, eso es bueno pero desde un punto de vista "egoista" no lo es , por que el conocimiento se vuelve algo comun.
como decirlo..........ya no es como antes que se encontraban diamantes o oro a cielo abierto .
la cosa esta mas dificil.

bendito el pibe este que inicio el post que mantiene la ingenuidad de creer que encuentra oro tirado por ahi.
como dije y como consejo , si bien el estudio nos enseña un monton de:
"esto no se puede por tal motivo........"
tambien nos enseña el conocimiento de muchisimas cosas.
claro que , como ya dije hoy dia el dedicar años de estudio simplemente nos pone al privilegiado nivel de .......................................UN MONTON MAS DE GENTE .


----------



## karl (Abr 21, 2009)

yo tenia un sistema de energia gratis... hasta que la compañia electrica me desconecto el "diablito"!  

ya enserio, la tierra si tiene un campo electrico marca diablo, (si no me equivoco son algo asi como 100 volts por metro de altura sobre el suelo), pero las cargas son tan bajas que no se obtiene nada de ello, un tipo uso antenas de 200 metros de altura (soportadas por globos aerostaticos) para mover un pequeño motor electrostatico (de los que hacen en museos de ciencia con un vaso de unicel)

Sin embargo, hay muchos modos de conseguir energia electrica casi sin invertir en ello (por ejemplo un arreglo heliotermico, calientas un fluido de trabajo como aire y lo usas para mover un motor Stirling, que es como un motor de vapor pero funciona con aire caliente y frio), la inversión inicial da miedo, pero despues de unos años se va pagando.

y si vives cerca de un rancho puedes mercar con el estiercol de las vacas, lo juntas, lo metes en un digestor y lo usas para producir biogas, con este mueves un generador (necesitas un rancho grande para juntar suficiente estiercol, pero de que es gratis lo es)

nota:
"diablito" en Mexico se usa para llamar al puente o modificación ilegal a los medidores de la electricidad, tambien a la conexión ilegal a una linea, en caso de que sea un regionalismo.


----------



## mabauti (Abr 21, 2009)

para potencias MUUUY bajas es buena la idea, aunque tambien son bien escasos tales dispositivos



> yo tenia un sistema de energia gratis... hasta que la compañia electrica me desconecto el "diablito"! Laughing



idead, ideas !Laughing


----------



## karl (Abr 21, 2009)

un generador movido por biogas puede iluminar una casa, con aprox 100 kilos de estiercol alimentados diario, por lo cual necesitas un rancho de buen tamaño como proveedor.

Y lei en Mecánica Popular que Jay Leno tiene un aerogenerador en su taller, con el cual produce parte de la electricidad que necesita, asi que las potencias no son tan bajas, pero la inversión inicial tampoco lo es.


----------



## unleased! (Abr 21, 2009)

shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> *..ceramicos de guion bajo 102 ¿picofaradio?*


 Vamos a ver... sería 10 y 2 ceros= 1000 picofaradios o lo que es lo mismo 1 nanofaradio.


			
				shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> * No quiero ver nada en internet porque he leido cada ganzada, que me da ganas de invitar a mi patio a que lo vean andando ... pero ya veo que me pasa algo... que se yo, por este medio es mejor...*


 Si te refieres a youtube es cierto, veo diseños que después de analizarlos un poco son un bulo. Desde los 12 años tengo en la cabeza un diseño de una especie de motor que sería capaz de "automantenerse" por si solo y puliendolo un poco llegaría a mover un pequeño generador, lo que me impide continuarlo es la economía, la negativa de la gente y un pequeño problema: la misma fuerza con la que se impulsa lo hace frenar.


			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Otra cosa: *el dijo 0.25, no 250*. Osea, serían 2.5 microamperios.


 0.25mA =250µA


			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Lo primero que te voy a decir es que si llegas a tener energía gratis para la estufa poniendo una chapita arriba de la casa te haces famoso


 El no dijo de alimentar estufas. Vino aquí al foro para que le explicasemos el porqué le ocurre eso y con un poco de colaboración si se le puede dar algún rendimiento util.


			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Mira aca hay una enorme confusión. Primero que nada, SACATE LA IDEA DE ALIMENTAR NADA CON ESO, el voltaje es una ilución, no te sirve para casi nada.


 Aunque esté errado o no, no es para ponerse así.

El único que ayudó con ideas fué sobre todo *Alejandro Sherar*, *Karl* dió algunos apuntes interesantes. El resto solo abrieron la boca para criticar y todavía no respondieron a ninguna de las preguntas que el pobre chaval formuló.
Saludos.


----------



## mabauti (Abr 21, 2009)

> asi que las potencias no son tan bajas, pero la inversión inicial tampoco lo es.


Me referia a la idea original >_>


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2009)

No sean tan malos che , a Tesla le cortaron la cabeza porque él quería hacer una distribución gratuita de energía "inalámbrica". . .  y el comunismo no se lleva bién con los que ponen el dinero   .

La instalación posteada originalmente SEGURO anda ! , seguro prende un led , obvio , al lado de una planta transmisora. ¿Nunca oyeron andando una radio tipo galena? ¿de dónde sale la energía para mover el audífono?

Hace muchos años , personalmente he visto tubos fluorescentes de 40W que los encendían con una graaan espira de cable conectada a sus extremos , era una "villa miseria" (favela) que tenía al lado una planta transmisora. Cada tanto venían los de la planta con la policía y sus Itacas a sacarles sus "chupadores de energía"

JAJA ni arrancador necesitaban , fuente conmutada inalámbrica !

Ojo , tampoco daban luz cómo para leer , una fluorescencia cómo para luz de noche.

Creo que muchos videos de Youtube son inventados por pibes que todavía juegan con el 555  y que quieren tener muchas visitas en su blog.

Saludos !


----------



## unleased! (Abr 21, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> ...Hace muchos años , personalmente he visto tubos fluorescentes de 40W que los encendían con una graaan espira de cable conectada a sus extremos , era una "villa miseria" (favela) que tenía al lado una planta transmisora. Cada tanto venían los de la planta con la policía y sus Itacas a sacarles sus "chupadores de energía"
> JAJA ni arrancador necesitaban , fuente conmutada inalámbrica !
> Ojo , tampoco daban luz cómo para leer , una fluorescencia cómo para luz de noche...


 O también acercalo a una línea de alta tensión que esté a poca altura agarrando por el medio el tubo, te queda una imagen de Darth Vader con sable chulisima.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 21, 2009)

unleased:

decirle que va por mal camino , que su concepto es errado creo que si es una explicacion-


----------



## Gradmaster (Abr 21, 2009)

No ofendas al 555 que tanta diversion nos ha dado, por lo demas, lo que ha aprenido con la antena que estuvo provando, puede redirigir su conocimiento hacia la radiofrecuencia, ademas hay que recordar, bueno almenos es mi caso, que asi uno se inicia en temas mas serios,  experimentando.

por eso digo, la curiosidad y muho tiempo libre, lo hace uno oscioso , pero con algo te pericia se logran cosa buenas.

asi que shadow draw tu sigue experimentado, lo que si te recomiendo es que no te cierres a las recomendaciones que te dan y porfavo no crea todo lo que ves ni en la TV ni en internet, que mucho solo desinformaciónrman antes que ayudar.

saludos y exito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2009)

El 555 es magnífico che ! No me refería mal a él , que ya cumplió 38 ños , sino a los pibes que hoy descubren Pink Floyd y lo hacen suyo   .

CHISTE (diablito) :

El nero (señor cordooobés) , está con una caña tacuara con un cable con un ganchito en la punta , "colgándose" de la línea eléctrica  , al mismo tiempo da la vuelta en la esquina la camioneta de la empresa distribuidora , y el nero , nervioso, se manda un cagadazo y empiezan los chispazos.

Los inspectores se detienen y lo miran y el nero , brazo en alto dice:

¡ ¡ Yo tengo el PODEEEEER ! !

Se entendió He Man?


----------



## unleased! (Abr 21, 2009)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> Primero en el video, no conosco multimetro que para medir amperes no tengas que cambiar la clavija de lugar


 y los fluke? aunque la verdad es que el del video es de los chinos...  



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> unleased:
> 
> decirle que va por mal camino , que su concepto es errado creo que si es una explicacion-


 Concuerdo contigo que hay que explicarle que por ese metodo no es factible lograr energía a gran escala. Lo que no veo muy lógico es el comportamiento de mas de uno hacia un usuario que entra por primera vez en un foro considerado serio y los demás se rien de el por su idea, hasta el punto de llamarlo *retrasado*. Pienso que hay mejores formas.


			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ......ya no es como antes que se encontraban diamantes o *oro* a cielo abierto...


 Esa palabra me hizo recordar un documental sobre el núcleo de la tierra. Según algunos cientificos el núcleo está formado por un 3% de oro y esa cantidad daba para cubrir el suelo del planeta hasta las rodillas, por lo que había que hacer un agujero hasta el centro de la tierra para recuperarlo. Me pregunté: en el caso que se dea hecho un agujero sin que salga magma a chorro y se descompense la tierra, quién tiene narices a bajar a miles de kilómetros? que lo piensan sacar con una pajita? Como ves, aunque se disponga de estudios, no quita que la gente crea que existe Jauja.

PD: Jauja o Pais de Jauja,(País de Cuñada) es un país mitológico creado en la edad media en donde los ríos emanan leche y vino, los pantanos son de cuajada, barreras hechas de carne asada y las casas cubiertas de tortas. Los cerdos se pasean con el tenedor clavado listo para comer. Tierra de felicidad donde no es necesario trabajar.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 21, 2009)

el que soño con ese pais tenia la idea fija y murio de sobrepeso .......o quizas soñaba con eso por que pasaba hambre.
pero que tenia la idea fija por la comida era asi.
nada de mujeres ni de lujos.solo llenarse la panza


----------



## asherar (Abr 21, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> el que soño con ese pais tenia la idea fija y murio de sobrepeso .......
> o quizas soñaba con eso por que pasaba hambre.
> pero que tenia la idea fija por la comida era asi.
> nada de mujeres ni de lujos.solo llenarse la panza



Si, y mi tía tiene un biombo. 

Qué tiene que ver eso con este post ? 

... 

Yo tengo por ahí un librito, medio vetusto, que cuenta la historia de Alejando Volta, 
y de cómo inventó la pila eléctrica que lleva su nombre. 
Si uno ve cómo empezó todo ... 
La primera pila era casi como un limón con dos clavos ensartados. 
Le daba menos de un volt, y la corriente apenas desviaba una brújula. 
En su época estas cosas eran consideradas juguetes interesantes, 
solo para divertirse en las reuniones cortesanas, 
nada para ser tomado en serio. 

Si Volta hubiera posteado eso en este foro, lo hubieran despellejado vivo. 

Es cierto que hay cosas bien establecidas, como la equivalencia entre la masa 
y la energía, y la conservación de la carga eléctrica. Sin embargo son unas pocas. 
Aún así unos pocos conceptos bastan para dar base a toda la ciencia actual. 
Hace 100 años se creía que el universo se podía entender con la mecánica de Newton, 
algo modificada, no mucho, por la relatividad. 
Pero, desde siempre, ciertos experimentos aislados indicaban que algo no andaba bien. 
Entender esos experimentos dio lugar a la Mecánica Cuántica, que es hoy la mejor teoría 
que tenemos para explicar todo lo conocido. 

El creador de este tema aclara que se puso a experimentar copiando circuitos, 
hasta que llegó un punto en que quiso ir al fondo de la cosa y entender porqué. 
(Algunos lo criticarán por no haber buscado en Wikipedia.)
Pero ahi fue cuando, humildemente, él posteó sus dudas: se expuso. 
Creo que a alguien así no es necesario decirle que tiene que estudiar.
Yo lo respeto por eso, y creo que esa capacidad de dudar, 
parando y preguntándose por qué, es la que le permitirá 
superar holgadamente su desconocimiento inicial, llegar a entender, 
y eventualmente decidir para qué lado seguir. 

Te felicito shadow_draw, pocos tienen esa inquietud y esa humildad. 

PROTEGE TUS SUEÑOS.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 21, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> electrodan dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahí me ganaste. Tenés razón, fue una equivocación mia. Pero de todas formas, 0.25 miliamperes no dan para alimentar muchas cosas.
Para tener una idea, un LED de potencia media consume aproximadamente 20 miliamperes.


			
				unleased! dijo:
			
		

> electrodan dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo dije lo de la estufa por que el dijo que en un tiempo iva a estar alimentando una estufa de quarzo, lo que es imposible (exepto que pueda usar una lamina de muuuuchos metros cuadrados). Sería interesante que mencionaras alguna utilidad del invento este, además de aprender y experimentar.


			
				unleased! dijo:
			
		

> electrodan dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me parece que ahí interpretaste mal mi mensaje, yo no lo decía mal. Solo era por que después de darle la explicación de *por que* no se podía, el seguía con la idea de sacarle mucha energía


			
				unleased! dijo:
			
		

> El único que ayudó con ideas fué sobre todo *Alejandro Sherar*, *Karl* dió algunos apuntes interesantes. El resto solo abrieron la boca para criticar y todavía no respondieron a ninguna de las preguntas que el pobre chaval formuló.
> Saludos.


No creo que fuera solo para criticar. También es una explicación de *por que* no se podía; *por que* daba ese voltaje, pero no se podía usar para alimentar nada. Y creo que eso aclara muchas dudas (el por que no se puede).


			
				Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Yo tengo por ahí un librito, medio vetusto, que cuenta la historia de Alejando Volta,
> y de cómo inventó la pila eléctrica que lleva su nombre.
> Si uno ve cómo empezó todo ...
> La primera pila era casi como un limón con dos clavos ensartados.
> ...


Dudo que siquiera hubiera pasado el "Test de Suficiencia". (Para los que no lo sepan en este foro es necesario pasar una prueba en el registro para poder ingresar).


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 21, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> capitanp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ese tester es una basura con solamente dos escalas de corriente, una de 10A con clavija separada y otra de 200mA con clavija compartida con la de tension.
Pero da igual porque en el video la llave selectora esta todo el tiempo en la escala de 20V y cuando empieza la magia la pasa a la de 200V.



> ... Lo que no veo muy lógico es el comportamiento de mas de uno hacia un usuario que entra por primera vez en un foro considerado serio y los demás se rien de el por su idea, hasta el punto de llamarlo *retrasado*. Pienso que hay mejores formas.


Si alguien entra a un foro diciendo que quiero construir un auto volador, y esta experimentando pegando plumas en las puertas.  Que consejo se le debe dar?  Si cualquier consejo tecnico le va a resultar chino mandarin?
Acaso es mejor mantener su ilusion con enlaces sobre Icaro y Dedalo?  O recomendarle experimentar con plumas de pato para despegar desde el agua?
*El unico que realmente podria ayudarlo es Hemp* recomendandole que se de con mejor merca.




> Según algunos cientificos el núcleo está formado por un 3% de oro y esa cantidad daba para cubrir el suelo del planeta hasta las rodillas, por lo que había que hacer un agujero hasta el centro de la tierra para recuperarlo. Me pregunté: en el caso que se dea hecho un agujero sin que salga magma a chorro y se descompense la tierra, quién tiene narices a bajar a miles de kilómetros? que lo piensan sacar con una pajita? Como ves, aunque se disponga de estudios, no quita que la gente crea que existe Jauja.


Si sale magma a chorros habrian creado un mini-volcan. Si los volcanes naturales nunca descompensaron nada, menos este. Aunque seria mas rentable como atractivo turistico   

Cuando se habla de "hacer un pozo" hasta el centro de la Tierra no se habla en serio. Porque con temperatura del nucleo estimada en ~6000° y presion de ~3000000 Kg/cm2 solo un ignorante puede pensar esa posibilidad y solo otro ignorante puede creerle.

Lo que si existe y no es nada nuevo, es la explotacion del magma. Pero no hace falta llegar al centro de la Tierra ni bajar mineros.  http://imnh.isu.edu/digitalatlas/geog/mining/deposits.htm





			
				Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> ..Yo tengo por ahí un librito, medio vetusto, que cuenta la historia de Alejando Volta,
> y de cómo inventó la pila eléctrica que lleva su nombre.
> Si uno ve cómo empezó todo ...
> La primera pila era casi como un limón con dos clavos ensartados.
> ...


Es que a vos te señalan la Luna y miras el dedo.   
Pinchar un limon con dos clavos *lo hace cualquiera*.
Pero con eso, diseñar experimentos para sacar conclusiones cualitativas y cuantitativas sobre la electricidad,* no lo hace cualquiera*.


----------



## asherar (Abr 22, 2009)

Lo que nos hubiéramos perdido si ... 

http://usuarios.lycos.es/musicaymusicos/Flauta.htm


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2009)

Barajar y empezar de nuevo  ops: .

Estaba viendo unas turbinas , caigo en una de Tesla , ¿ a ver la turbina de Nicola ?

Y Google me lleva a Wikipedia , y de curiosear sus 700 o 300 patentes "legales" , caigo en su lámpara inalámbrica , después la turbina que buscaba , y en la *segunda* Nº: 44 - 45 el circuito de shadow_draw   

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_patents#Introduction

Que NO fué diseñada para tomar energía de emisoras de radio.   

Sorry !


----------



## asherar (Abr 22, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_patents#Introduction ...


 Delicioso, gracias! 



			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> ... Que NO fué diseñada para tomar energía de emisoras de radio.   ...


 Cierto, en ese caso uno esperaría ver algún circuito rectificador de la alterna. 

Si se trata de efecto fotoeléctrico, se entiende mejor el requisito de que la placa 
sea de algún material en especial. Pero según dicen también funciona de noche. 

La fuente natural que queda son las partículas radiactivas, pero en el caso de 
tener origen cósmico la intensidad debería ser prácticamente indetectable. 

Si capta iones generados por algún aparato, entonces falta el generador. 
Salvo que vivas en Springfield, y te apellides Simpson. 

Más opciones ? 

- 

Ojo, shadow_draw, que como viene la mano le vas a tener que pagar regalías a Tesla ! 
No te va a salir tan free después de todo. 

Saludos

PD: Recién lo veo: 


			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Es que a vos te señalan la Luna y miras el dedo.


Más agresiones ? 
De dónde sacás eso ?



			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Pinchar un limon con dos clavos *lo hace cualquiera*.
> Pero con eso, diseñar experimentos para sacar conclusiones cualitativas y
> cuantitativas sobre la electricidad,* no lo hace cualquiera*.


 Claro, solo tipos como vos !

Yo cuando veo alguien que está empezando algo, lo que hago es alentarlo. 
Los proyectos cuando comienzan son solo una promesa, y es así como tiene que ser. 
Nadie pretende un Nobel de alguien que recién empieza. 
Y no importa cuánto sepas, lo que te tira para atrás es una actitud negativa. 
En especial si viene de afuera y con respaldo institucional. 

Deberías leer tus propias citas: 
"La verdadera ignorancia no es la ausencia de conocimientos, sino el hecho de rehusarse a adquirirlos" (Karl Popper) 

Tal vez algún fracaso tuyo te tiene resentido, pero eso no te da derecho 
a tirarle abajo los proyectos a los demás. 
Esa cualidad tiene un nombre: *ser un pisabrotos*

Aparte: qué hace un tipo tan "genio" como vos en un foro de "retardados" ? Justicia Divina ?

La verdad no entiendo a Andrés al ponerte como "Colaborador".


----------



## unleased! (Abr 22, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Pero de todas formas, 0.25 miliamperes no dan para alimentar muchas cosas....Sería interesante que mencionaras alguna utilidad del invento este, además de aprender y experimentar.


 Puedes alimentar unas cuantas puertas lógicas en cmos, el problema es como tratar las salidas. También puedes alimentar una calculadora casio, pero lo veo algo friki ponerse a sumar y restar en medio del jardín.


			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Dudo que siquiera hubiera pasado el "Test de Suficiencia". (Para los que no lo sepan en este foro es necesario pasar una prueba en el registro para poder ingresar).


Desde hace un tiempo veo que hay usuarios que se registran, crean post con el único fin de que les hagamos los "deberes" y cuando les das una explicación un mínimo técnica se qudan   por eso investigué un poco:
http://es.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080721182935AA1rzfc
http://es.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081001211633AAZEf8n
http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/electronica.149/730377-ayuda-con-valor-en-circuito-help.html
Que hacemos, ponemos un test con resistencias en estrella triángulo donde sea necesario escribir todos los pasos dados? o mejor aún, que se guarden no, se, 30 o 50 ejercicios y en cada registro salga uno aleatorio, porque si no nos vamos a inundar de carroñeros!


			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Si sale magma a chorros habrian creado un mini-volcan. Si los volcanes naturales nunca descompensaron nada, menos este. Aunque seria mas rentable como atractivo turistico


 Cierto, pero no tendría muchas ganas de estar cerca del chorrito caliente cuando salga.  


			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Cuando se habla de "hacer un pozo" hasta el centro de la Tierra no se habla en serio. Porque con temperatura del nucleo estimada en ~6000° y presion de ~3000000 Kg/cm2 solo un ignorante puede pensar esa posibilidad y solo otro ignorante puede creerle.


 Pues no te pierdas la goleada. El el mismo documental estos "cientificos" andaban a la busca de materiales altamente resistentes para mandar una "nave" tierra abajo para investigar el núcleo   


			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> *El unico que realmente podria ayudarlo es Hemp* recomendandole que se de con mejor merca.


    que es merca?  
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 22, 2009)

es una lastima que este tomandose la cosa asi.

quizas la respuesta adecuada y formal hubiese sido:

*mire, es imposible general energia de la nada, o sea crear o tomar energia con solo poner una antena en el aire y una masa en el suelo, pero ante su duda siga con sus experimentos y espero que una conclusion negativa no lo desanime a seguir estudiando , por ejemplo los metodos convencionales y ¿que es? la electricidad, puesto que lo primero es saber que es , asi podra deducir o aprender de donde es esperable obtenerla.*

por otro lado si nos ponemos a analizar en forma sencilla, el esperar crear o que aparezca una DDP entre el suelo y el aire (una antena) se pueden imaginar algunas cosas:
1 --- corrientes parasitas por el suelo, pero esa corriente circulara .......¿ hacia donde ? ¿hacia la antena? desde cuando la electricidad y hablamos de CC por que pone unso capacitores se disipa en el aire ?
si fuese fisicamente asi las lineas de distribucion tendrian unas perdidas enormes.

2--- "captar" ondas de radio ?
a lo mucho podriamos "chuparle" toda la energia que irradia una antena transmisora cercana , por imaginar algo, en cuyo caso la estariamos bloqueando, con lo cual nadie mas recibiria, por que en el aire no se amplifica nada,  sin decir que las señales emitidas por una antena comun se dispersan en todas direcciones, no son direccionales, con lo cual el porcentaje de "energia" esperable en un par de metros de distancia es minimo .

3--- electricidad que viene de la atmosfera, o del cielo por decirlo asi ?
si pudiesemso recoger amperes con una buena DDP , o bueno , mas concluyentemente potencia de decenas de watts o mas con ese artilugio querria decir que en un pequeño espacio , simplemente en el aire respecto de la tierra se da ese .digamso efecto fisico, supongo posible en la atmosfera de otro planeta.
pero.......
alguien duda que se notarian efectos fisicos , bastante notables si viviesemos en un ambiente asi ?

en fin.
creo que si uno comienza como corresponde , y me refiero a primero estudiar un poco del tema y experimentar un poco del tema al cual quiere sumergirse vera que es ilogico obtener resultados como los que quien inicio el post espera.
yo le vi mucha ingenuidad, por eso , para como soy yo fui dentro de todo prudente en mi primer respuesta.


yo le sdigo que impresion me da a mi .
es como .........que invito a comer a un amigo con un problema de salud del cual no hay cura , lo invito a comer algo que yo cocino ........... y al dia siguiente me dice que esta mejor , que amanecio muy bien .y yo me creo que invente una cura para su enfermedad , algo de mi receta.
y entro a un foro para que me den una mano con mi descubrimiento , por que no se exacto que ingredientes fueron.
Es un poco ..........creer que las cosas salen faciles.....regaladas.........sin esfuerzo.
que el esfuerzo de los demas es por que son tontos, parte de la masa.
que uno la descubrio facil .y no es asi.
si yo pretendiese lograr una cura a algo debere estudiar y mucho primero, y no es "un castigo" es lo logico.
sino, no hay problema, ningun problema, la vida sola da lso resultados.

saludos che y tomense un uvasal.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 22, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> *mire, es imposible general energia de la nada, o sea crear o tomar energia con solo poner una antena en el aire y una masa en el suelo, pero ante su duda siga con sus experimentos y espero que una conclusion negativa no lo desanime a seguir estudiando , por ejemplo los metodos convencionales y ¿que es? la electricidad, puesto que lo primero es saber que es , asi podra deducir o aprender de donde es esperable obtenerla.*




PUUUFFFFFF!       Ni Borges escribía tan correctamente!

Fernandob, vos sos medio como el Dr. Jenkill y Mr. Hyde....por que no escribís siempre así de bonito?


----------



## rf1 (Abr 22, 2009)

hola colegas, de poetas soñadores bohemios y locos todos tenemos un poco en nuestra vida cotidiana mas en el campo electrico electronico yo creo que nadie nacio sabiendo y que los grandes inventos los han descubiertos aquellos que recibian las mismas criticas que hoy recibe shadow para mi a un sabio no lo hace los años sino el estudio de la teoria llevado a la practica y cosechado un buen fruto, este colega esta pidiendo teoria productiva no negativa porque el que sueña con morirse muere y el que sueña con un titulo lo obtiene pero nada de la nada sale todo a su tiempo. el quiere sembrar lo que muchos queremos cosechar sin querer preparar ni siquiera el tractor para arar la tierra a cuantos jugadores de selección que han jugado mundiales en determinados club los echaban y le decian que como ellos tenian epatadas pero ellos no bajaron los brazos ante tan inesperada noticia y el tiempo marco lo contrario y los señores dirigentes con estudio en el tema señores entrenadores se dieron la cabeza contra la pared. adelante shadow proba conectar la masa a un caño de bomba o bombeador que valla al agua y si no lo dispones trata de meter una jabalina solo para probar si aumenta el voltaje mejorando masa o tierra en el poso ciego, suerte espero comentario voy a estudiar este circuito y creo que lo mas importante esta en la bobina que por leer todo el post no lo pude buscar debe ser reductora creo y calculo que tesla la ha usado para recibir muy alta tension para poder obtener baja a la salida pero con gran cantidad de amperaje para obtener grandes potencias a una gran altura seguro coloco la antena que uso en ese momento construida en papel aluminio.saludos


----------



## karl (Abr 22, 2009)

Una idea alocada de como puede funcionar tu circuito, corrigeme si me equivoco en su operación:
el viento entra en contacto con la plaquita de metal, esta a su vez esta conectada por capacitores a la "tierra" que en este caso es también la tierra que pisamos, tras dejarlo asi un buen rato (horas o dias tal vez), empiezas a medir un voltaje, y tal vez logras conseguir un flasheo de tu LED.
Si es asi, encontre que el aire es en una serie triboelectrica (de cargas por frotamiento), la sustancia que se carga mas positivo (es decir cede electrones a la plaquita), el arreglo de capacitores (que si entiendo bien estan en paralelo y por tanto es el equivalente a un capacitor con la suma de capacidades), va juntando estos poquitos de carga para hacer una carga mas fuerte (aunque lentamente).

Tu generador entonces se basa en el mismo principio que el aparato de tormentas de Lord Kelvin (que puedes ver en www.amasci.com/static/electrostatic3.htm si se te da el inglés), este mecanismo no es trivial (es el mismo que se cree que genera los rayos en las tormentas, aunque a una escala de kilometros cuadrados).


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 22, 2009)

Unleased dijo:
			
		

> Pues no te pierdas la goleada. El el mismo documental estos "cientificos" andaban a la busca de materiales altamente resistentes para mandar una "nave" tierra abajo para investigar el núcleo


La mayor profundidad 'practica' alcanzada hasta el momento son 12km (en pozos petroleros).
Todavia faltan como 60km nada mas que para pasar la corteza terrestre y las condiciones son cada vez peores.  Pero vos decis que estan investigando materiales resistentes para llegar al nucleo que esta 6300km mas abajo. Buen salto tecnologico! No tenemos con que llegar a 30km pero pensamos llegar 6000km ! 

Que tal si analizas un poco las cosas por vos mismo en lugar de aceptar ciegamente conclusiones televisivas?




			
				Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Eduardo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que agresion?  
De donde lo saco? -> De lo que escribiste antes. Lo unico que te llama la atensión es el limon pinchado, no los estudios que hizo.



> Eduardo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


? ? Solo tipos como Alejandro Volta. Hacer experimentos sobre electricidad cuando obviamente no existian "materiales electricos" y muy poco conocimiento del tema, no lo hace cualquiera.



> Yo cuando veo alguien que está empezando algo, lo que hago es alentarlo.
> Los proyectos cuando comienzan son solo una promesa, y es así como tiene que ser.
> Nadie pretende un Nobel de alguien que recién empieza.
> Y no importa cuánto sepas, lo que te tira para atrás es una actitud negativa.
> En especial si viene de afuera y con respaldo institucional.


Siempre hubo y habra gente con ideas 'locas', pero solamente aquellas que sepan sacar conclusiones de cada experiencia podran avanzar hasta hacerlas realidad o descartarlas por imposibles.
Y para sacar conclusiones, no hace falta ser profesor en la materia, hace falta conocer aunque sea minimamente el comportamiento de los demas elementos que intervienen en la experiencia. Eso hace que no puedas llegar a entender algo sin haber entendido antes lo que tiene alrededor (minimamente, no hace falta ser Gardel)
Si no... que conclusion vas a sacar?  De que sirve medir... Si no tenes idea de que representa lo que estas midiendo.



> Deberías leer tus propias citas:
> "La verdadera ignorancia no es la ausencia de conocimientos, sino el hecho de rehusarse a adquirirlos" (Karl Popper)


El metodo de "prueba y error" sirve solo cuando podemos sacar alguna conclusion mas alla del "no anda" que nos oriente para la diseñar la siguiente prueba.
Haciendolo a lo pavote, cuando se vislumbre algo interesante pasara desapercibido y no se adquirira ningun conocimiento.

EDITO:
Me falto un comentario Alejandrito:


> Tal vez algún fracaso tuyo te tiene resentido, pero eso no te da derecho ........
> ..............


Los ataques a mi persona hacelos via mensajes privados. Tus pataleos no son de interes general.


----------



## asherar (Abr 22, 2009)

Solo dos cosas: 

El tratamiento despectivo es por sí solo una agresión: 
 - al tratar de retardado, 
 - al subestimar ("te señalan la luna y mirás el dedo"), 
 - al usar alusiones minimizantes ad-hominem ("Alejandr*ito*", "pataleos"). 

Todos acarreamos mochilas de la vida. Si considerar posibles fracasos para 
alguien es un ataque (?) => ya no podemos seguir hablando. 

Conclusión: al que no le interese el tema, es simple: que no postee. 

Cambio y fuera.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 22, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> fernandob dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
es que la bestia domina , en mi caso


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 22, 2009)

YouTube - Hamster driven nanogenerator

jejeje    mas leña al fuego


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 22, 2009)

Pero, como,?. Quemad al hamster en leña verde, eso no es posible por XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX razones....

No estoy de acuerdo, no, no y archirrequeterrecontraNO.

saludos.


----------



## asherar (Abr 22, 2009)

El problema es que para mantener andando una casa moderna se requieren varios 
cientos miles de hámsters. Ahí empiezan los problemas, porque el animalito produce 
energía a partir de la comida que metaboliza. No pagamos la luz, pero se nos va el 
presupuesto en alimento balanceado. Y encima hay que limpiar miles de jaulitas. 
Jeje. 
Ya te apagué el fuego.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 22, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> El problema es que para mantener andando una casa moderna se requieren varios
> cientos miles de hámsters. Ahí empiezan los problemas, porque el animalito produce
> energía a partir de la comida que metaboliza. No pagamos la luz, pero se nos va el
> presupuesto en alimento balanceado. Y encima hay que limpiar miles de jaulitas.
> ...



Eso es un trabajo para los chicos del barrio....   

YouTube - knd intro


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 22, 2009)

yuuuujuuuuuuu

KND Rulesssssssssss.

Que tanto pueden comer esos hamsters, y de cuantos miliwatts reales estamos hablando por cada uno de ellos. Puede, a la larga, ser un poco rentable. .

Hay que soplar el fuego.

saludos.


----------



## asherar (Abr 22, 2009)

Qué tal ver esto: 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pila_de_combustible


----------



## Manonline (Abr 22, 2009)

eeeeeeeeh... que se yo... tal vez la idea no sea pretender alimentar toda una cosa con hamsters, sino que cuando tengas un hamster y le guste correr, robas un poco de energia de por ahi, cargas un banco de capacitores que carguen baterias yy tal vez tambien tenes una bicicleta fija para ahcer ejercicios, robas otro poquito de ahi... tambien tal vez tengas celdas fotovoltaicas en el techo, o tal vez te gustaria proabr de poner una mini represa hidroelectrica en el hinodoro, una pava con una mini planta electrica y miles de boludeces por toda la casa, que con cosas de la vida cotidiana, lejos de consumir energia, la produzcan y asi podrias estar hablando de un ahorro anual significativo...

esta bien... quien va a tener una planta electrica en la punta de su pava? hoy te digo que nadie, pero en algun momento de la vida, la crisis energetica nos va a llevar a que cada vez que te tires un pedo, lo tengas que hacer en una manguerita...


----------



## mabauti (Abr 22, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1C9S5xEoTE&feature=related
> 
> jejeje    mas leña al fuego



buen video


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 22, 2009)

Ojala los de la greenpeace no nos la hagan de pedo Juazz.

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Abr 23, 2009)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> eeeeeeeeh... que se yo... tal vez la idea no sea pretender alimentar toda una cosa con hamsters, sino que cuando tengas un hamster y le guste correr, robas un poco de energia de por ahi, cargas un banco de capacitores que carguen baterias yy tal vez tambien tenes una bicicleta fija para ahcer ejercicios, robas otro poquito de ahi... tambien tal vez tengas celdas fotovoltaicas en el techo, o tal vez te gustaria proabr de poner una mini represa hidroelectrica en el hinodoro, una pava con una mini planta electrica y miles de boludeces por toda la casa, que con cosas de la vida cotidiana, lejos de consumir energia, la produzcan y asi podrias estar hablando de un ahorro anual significativo...
> 
> esta bien... quien va a tener una planta electrica en la punta de su pava? hoy te digo que nadie, pero en algun momento de la vida, la crisis energetica nos va a llevar a que *cada vez que te tires un pedo, lo tengas que hacer en una manguerita*...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2009)

¿Te cambio la pava (cafetera) por la olla a presión?

YouTube - Steam disk turbine - Tesla turbine

JEJE

La turbina Tesla !


----------



## shadow_draw (Abr 23, 2009)

****Con respecto a youtube, lo miro solo para que me de ideas y ver información y compararla con google y varias busquedas y resumir una idea o wikipedia que tampoco es exacta pero ayuda si sabes sacar lo que sirve si ya en 5 sitios leiste lo mismo o la misma conclusion tomada de distinta forma (lease San Juan, San pedro, Mateo, etc.)

Un ex-combatiente de malvinas, me contaba que escuchaba radio basicamente con una hoja de afeitar y un alambrecito de cobre conectado a ella que ala vez le sacaban una miniantena para moverlo y sintonzar, yo no lo he probado en la ciudad ahora llego a casa, no mañana, y lo pruebo me imagino que algo tengo que agarrar no creo que me mienta...



unleased!

****Yo pase el test de la entrada porque estudie 2 años ingenieria en sistemas de información, y solo con P y Q (matematica discreta) sabia que estaba dividiendo, sin saber electronica, lo demas fue logica de lo que ya sabia de el pasaje de microfaradio a picofaradio, ademas de que te ayuda a no "pasarte de lugares" con el espacio que te dan para responder.
Al dia de hoy le he discutido a muchos (cosas de informática obviamente) que se suponen no existen o no pueden funcionar sin quemarse, dañarse, etc. He vuelto a reformular osea hice un tutorial mas facil o entendible del caso (espero lo hayan visto), de doblar la capacidad del disco duro (me acuerdo de cuando no era tabu con el dbspace que ocupaba una banda para esa epoca, como 70 megas del D.O.S). Tengo el disco ya con 3 años de uso con la unidad D de 29.854 megas y C de 39.755 el disco trae de fabrica 40GB. andando y nunca se quemo ni daño ni nada.



Eduardo dice:

Si alguien entra a un foro diciendo que quiero construir un auto volador, y esta experimentando pegando plumas en las puertas. Que consejo se le debe dar? Si cualquier consejo tecnico le va a resultar chino mandarin?
Acaso es mejor mantener su ilusion con enlaces sobre Icaro y Dedalo? O recomendarle experimentar con plumas de pato para despegar desde el agua?

****No te miento me cague de risa, pero lo mio por lo menos mide, el auto dudo que despegue o se mueva, ahi esta la diferencia 



unleased! 

****Una información que la saque del centro observatorio de aca de mi ciudad: Nadie sabe que pasa despues de una cierta profundidad, son suposiciones lo de la temperatura y demas numeros de distancia, eso quieren averiguar con el Chikyu, la del centro puede suponerse tomando como referencia ambos extremos del globo, es decir, norte con sur y este con oeste y suponer la distancia al centro centro, lo del nucleo de hierro o metal fundido, es la unica razon que explica un campo magnetico al rededor de la tierra (si ponen a girar mercurio a unas 10.000 rpm crea un pequeño campo magnetico al rededor de una esfera de metal donde esta albergado, campo que coincide con la velocidad y cantidad de mercurio...



Eduardo:

****Lo de Pinchar un limon con dos clavos lo hace cualquiera. ((ERROR)), no lo PIENSA cualquiera, se te tiene que ocurrir para hacerlo, cuando te expliquen dentro de años como es que ese auto "LEVITA", un usuario mas avanzado que vos te diga, lo sabe cualquiera, porque te lo enseñan en Tecnologia en primer año de la escu, espero que haya otro usuario como yo te diga lo mismo que te digo yo... Mezcle tiempos verales pero la idea esta...
Otro loco-chapita como yo: YouTube - Free Energy How-to Single Relay Radiant Charger
Este te demuestra lo del LED, y si escuchas... una descarga... YouTube - One Wire Tesla Transmission   pero usa la bobina, cosa que quiero saber para que esta, si sin la bobina me anda igual, pero si tesla la usaba por algo sera... espero que no sea la bobina que el invento osea la reforma a la bobina comun...

Si probas con un nene de 3 años y le decis: no caca nene caca y lo dejas solo, seguro hace lo que dijiste que no haga y si le pasa algo el sabra que no debe tocarlo, solo equivocandose aprendera..., a mi hijo (menos al 220) lo dejo hacer algunas cosas que yo se que va a soportar luego de un arraigado llanto que deparara la "curioseada" para despues abrazarlo y decirle "vithe papa te dijo que no toques"  Te lo repito, no lo llevo con los dedos al 220 y despues de soplarlo le digo, viste quema? te gusto? queres mas? con cara de diablo... Yo a los 7 años por tomar mal el enchufe del arbolito de navidad recibi una descarguita hermosa que me hizo recordar los "no" de mi viejo/a, sin mencionar que de grande me ha dado de nuevo los 220 varias veces y los monitores cuando reparaba (eso duele quizas mas que una bujia de auto), ni hablar de mis compañeros y yo obvio jodiendo a los demas con el "magiclick" desarmado escondido adentro de una lapicera que traia como 10 colores en una...Como asi tambien cuando nuestro profesor de 2 año de secundaria nos enseño a hacer un boyero y los dias de lluvia no sabias que tocar, porque se sentaba en una punta con cara de yo no se nada, y corrias un paraguas medio mojado de la mesa de madera y te cagaba una patada de 20.000 y se cagaba de risa y despues te decia "sabias que te podes morir por eso?" ajaj un guanaco como pocos... Inteligentisimo y buena persona...



Alejandro dice: lo que nos hubiéramos perdido si ...

http://usuarios.lycos.es/musicaymusicos/Flauta.htm

****El flautista seguro diria, segui investigando, o ... interesante..., y se reiria del "lo sabe cualquiera de Eduardo"... Pero entende Eduardo, yo quiero creer que sabes y no te estoy regañando, pero creeme que cuando volta descubrio eso "no lo sabia cualquiera" ¿o cualquiera registro o patento el descubrimiento?, pero lo que yo se de informática (13 años) no me lo enseñaron y menos teorizaron, lo aprendi cometiendo muuuchoss errores, y gracias a esos errores, se cuando una pc anda mal y que componente y si esta al quemarse o no con solo escucharla, es que Eduardo , me gusta "reparar" pc´s no cambiar partes si la PC de la noche a la mañana no te arranco y fuiste por una fuente nueva o se la llevaste a tu amigo, este te cobro la fuente nueva, reparo la tuya y sela quedo = los dos felices...eso si no te caga una mother, o te dice, murio el disco tambien (efecto en cadena, cadena de necesidades monetarias del tecnico), por mi parte si me traen una pc, La desarmo a la vista y si hay algo raro se lo marco asi no hay quejas despues, es mas si tengo el tiempo le paso en un papel lo que me trajo (marcas - modelos y capacidades).



DOSMETROS dice: Estaba viendo unas turbinas , caigo en una de Tesla , ¿ a ver la turbina de Nicola ?

Y Google me lleva a Wikipedia , y de curiosear sus 700 o 300 patentes "legales" , caigo en su lámpara inalámbrica , después la turbina que buscaba , y en la segunda Nº: 44 - 45 el circuito de shadow_draw Confused

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_patents#Introduction

Que NO fué diseñada para tomar energía de emisoras de radio. Confused

Sorry ! 

****Claro porque yo no busco escuchar radio, y Tesla menos, ya que sin querer la habia inventado antes que Marconi creo se escribek, y no pudo patentar lo que quiero imitar porque no sabia como explicarle a los de la oficina de patentes su funcionamiento de "noche" ...



Alejandro dice: Ojo, shadow_draw, que como viene la mano le vas a tener que pagar regalías a Tesla !
No te va a salir tan free después de todo. 

****La idea es hacer una red Napster, Ares, ftp, etc. shh no digas nada! pero divulgando esto... Aparte por lo que se de patentes con que modifiques algo ya es distinto aun usando el mismo principio, bueno que se yo, esto esta en pañales asique no me preocupo por la patente...



Unleased! dice: Puedes alimentar unas cuantas puertas lógicas en cmos, el problema es como tratar las salidas. También puedes alimentar una calculadora casio, pero lo veo algo friki ponerse a sumar y restar en medio del jardín. 

****Otra vez me cague de risa... pero guarda ya te cagaron la idea... YouTube - ELECTRICITY FROM THE EARTH



Fernadob dice: yo le sdigo que impresion me da a mi .
es como .........que invito a comer a un amigo con un problema de salud del cual no hay cura , lo invito a comer algo que yo cocino ........... y al dia siguiente me dice que esta mejor , que amanecio muy bien .y yo me creo que invente una cura para su enfermedad , algo de mi receta.
y entro a un foro para que me den una mano con mi descubrimiento , por que no se exacto que ingredientes fueron.
Es un poco ..........creer que las cosas salen faciles.....regaladas.........sin esfuerzo.
que el esfuerzo de los demas es por que son tontos, parte de la masa.
que uno la descubrio facil .y no es asi.
si yo pretendiese lograr una cura a algo debere estudiar y mucho primero, y no es "un castigo" es lo logico.
sino, no hay problema, ningun problema, la vida sola da lso resultados.

saludos che y tomense un uvasal. 

**** Todo bien pero esto no es comida, aparte cocino re-bien, esto mide, existe, esta, la diferencia de potenciales entre el cielo y la tierra es lo que compensa el capacitor global, por eso no te electrocutas si tocas a otro ser humano, aparte tesla explica bien que es a gran altura, e hizo unos calculos de lo que podria obtener a determinada altitud, el queria voltaje despues amperaje, yo tambien espero lo mismo despues sacare amperaje (ah mi amigo ya hizo la prueba y sacamos 1/4 de amper porque ya me olvide como se escribe  y el tema de la tierra es importante, porque enterre mas la javalina y anda mejor, mas estable ya no baja como antes, y le agrandamos el capacitor y le pusimos algunas cosas mas, ya me preocupa el consumo mismo del circuito pero bueno tenemos que seguir probando materiales para ver si podemos en 15 metros de altitud lograr algo mas sin ir mas arriba...
No quiero aprovecharme de nada, si lo saco andando como para algo usable lo expongo en el foro, si digo no, no da para mas que un cargador de celular y me dicen quiero el diagrama, lo subo, y asi con cada cosa que valla haciendo con respecto a esto, como cuando paso lo del disco rigido que endian en mercadolibre "que duplicaba" la capacidad del mismo y arrancaron comentarios por todos lados, asique lo probe y anda perfectamente, es mas quizas encuentres mi articulo y como no quiero plata ni nada no expuse algo que no te iba a funcionar esta completito la forma de hacerlo...
como este : YouTube - free tree power --- el saca 6 volts tambien pero no dice que es para hacer andar una moto con el arbol encima...
De ultima no agujereas el techo y le haces una extension y mejoras esto de dia... YouTube - Amazing new brazilian invention


Que es la electricidad? La electricidad (del griego elektron, cuyo significado es ámbar) es un fenómeno físico cuyo origen son las cargas eléctricas y cuya energía se manifiesta en fenómenos mecánicos, térmicos, luminosos y químicos, entre otros.[1] [2] [3] [4] Se puede observar de forma natural en fenómenos atmosféricos, por ejemplo los rayos, que son descargas eléctricas producidas por la transferencia de energía entre la ionosfera y la superficie terrestre, (proceso complejo del que los rayos solo forman una parte). Otros mecanismos eléctricos naturales los podemos encontrar en procesos biológicos, como el funcionamiento del sistema nervioso. Es la base del funcionamiento de muchas máquinas, desde pequeños electrodomésticos hasta sistemas de gran potencia como los trenes de alta velocidad, y asimismo de todos los dispositivos electrónicos.[5] Además es esencial para la producción de sustancias químicas como el aluminio y el cloro.
****Sigo leyendo y ohh leo bien ? -- 
Los átomos que conforman la materia contienen partículas subatómicas positivas (protones), negativas (electrones) y neutras (neutrones). También hay partículas elementales cargadas que en condiciones normales no son estables, por lo que se manifiestan sólo en determinados procesos como los rayos cósmicos y las desintegraciones radiactivas.

****Fuente, por si Eduardo pregunta, Wikipedia colocando en google ... Que es la electricidad? Segundo link, mas varios links del papa google diciendo exactamente lo mismo-.-
Ademas guarda a la noche, porque esta es una idea de Nicola, haber si te tira de las patas y te corta la luz que el invento en la forma de alterna con la que prendes la PC para opinar de mi tema...Tesla, un inventor serbio-americano, descubrió el principio del campo magnético rotatorio en 1882, el cual es la base de la maquinaria de corriente alterna. También inventó el sistema de motores y generadores de corriente alterna polifásica que da energía a la sociedad moderna. (wiki)

****De paso : Algunos peces, como las anguilas y las rayas eléctricas son capaces de producir grandes descargas eléctricas con fines defensivos u ofensivos, son los llamados peces eléctricos. Estos peces, también llamados "peces fuertemente eléctricos", pueden generar voltajes de hasta 2.000 V y corrientes superiores a 1 A. Entre los peces eléctricos se cuentan los Apteronotidae, Gymnotidae, Electrophoridae, Hypopomidae, Rhamphichthyidae, Sternopygidae, Gymnarchidae, Mormyridae y Malapteruridae.[90

****Y yo con mi humilde antenita de 7 volts (antes)  14 ahora... 


rf1 dice: adelante shadow proba conectar la masa a un caño de bomba o bombeador que valla al agua y si no lo dispones trata de meter una jabalina solo para probar si aumenta el voltaje mejorando masa o tierra en el poso ciego, suerte espero comentario voy a estudiar este circuito y creo que lo mas importante esta en la bobina que por leer todo el post no lo pude buscar debe ser reductora creo y calculo que tesla la ha usado para recibir muy alta tension para poder obtener baja a la salida pero con gran cantidad de amperaje para obtener grandes potencias a una gran altura seguro coloco la antena que uso en ese momento construida en papel aluminio.saludos

**** si, lo que hice fue enterrar la jabalina mas profundo y mejoro mas el amperaje que el voltaje, subio 7 mas y se fue junto con un circuito que me diseño mi amigo a 1/4 de amper, pero no quiero ponerlo porque la idea es que con la misma antena alimente este circuito que eleva el amperaje recibido sin conectarlo a la luz, me dijo mi amigo que le parece que vamos a tener que poner la bobina de tesla o una bobina comun de auto para probar haber que hace y sacarle el circuito que aumenta el amperaje... La idea esta apuntada en principio a hacer funcionar de manera estable luces de bajo consumo como para ahorrar eso en las casas, cargadores de celular, etc, todo lo que mas se pueda, luego ir subiendo la apuesta hasta llegar a una estufa que va a estar dificil pero no imposible... No te olvides que yo señalo que no use la placa que uso tesla (silicato) sino papel aluminio y no tengo la bobina que puede ser la que invento el o una comun, ya he visto en youtube con una comun pero el flaco no sabe lo que pasa la conecta y anda nomas, yo quiero saber que funcion cumple, lei lo que pusiste y si es para elevar el amperaje mejor, la pongo... Porque si lo pienso puede captar cualquier tipo de disturbio electrico este sistema, ya sea estatica, fotones, calor, particulas caradas,frecuencias, etc, etc. lo que hizo el en su ultima creacion que obviamente se la llevo EE.UU, fue su motor, que el lo llamo cosmico, pues creia que esta energia la emanaba el universo, que rodea a todos los planetas y que hace posible la maquina perpetua de movimiento que es el ATOMO...

Karl dice:
Tu generador entonces se basa en el mismo principio que el aparato de tormentas de Lord Kelvin (que puedes ver en www.amasci.com/static/electrostatic3.htm si se te da el inglés), este mecanismo no es trivial (es el mismo que se cree que genera los rayos en las tormentas, aunque a una escala de kilometros cuadrados).

**** Interesantisimo si capto el ingles, por eso escribo siempre con un signo de preguntas al final, me acostumbre demasiado... Interesantisimo apunte...



Manonline dice: o tal vez te gustaria probar de poner una mini represa hidroelectrica en el hinodoro...la crisis energetica nos va a llevar a que cada vez que te tires un pedo, lo tengas que hacer en una manguerita... y usar el metano  ?
****Ganaste el dia me re cague de risa...

***************************************************************************************************
Bueno filtro comentarios y opiniones y veo que por ahi alguno se esta interesando en probar, vamos que no se gasta un mango ... tiempo  1 hora o 2 ...


----------



## santiago (Abr 23, 2009)

pienso...... , esta la antena- capacitores en serie- tierra , tratemos de analizar para que estan los capacitores, estan , para filtrar la rf , si probas variar las capacidades, capas tenes mas corriente o voltage, ahora de por si , los capacitores te estan reduciendo el amperaje, ya que por ellos no puede pasar mucha corriente
 solucion teorica , una bobina que te filtre un espectro de frecuencias parecido, pero la bobina te va a permitir mas paso de corriente a traves de ella

otra idea, usar un puente rectificador de alta frecuencia 

mandas en una pata de alterna la antena, en la otra de alterna la masa, y las salidas son + y - (me parece a mi) -estarias en teoria- rectificando la alterna , ( creo que es alterna) que captas con la antena,

a futuro van a aislar las chapas de zinc de los techos y los van a usar de antena jeje

aver fuera de joda, hay industrias que yo conosco con muuuuchos mt2 de chapa, y con varios pozos de agua 
una buena idea seria generar energia con las teclas de los teclados

saludos


----------



## rf1 (Abr 23, 2009)

hola amigos yo creo que el plano que e visto de como nicola tesla intentaba captar algun tipo de señal, este es un prototipo en escala reducida para abaratar costos por si algo fallara. con esto quiero decir que creo colega shadow que esto a funcionado y funcionaria pero se necesitaría demasiada altura una antena inmensa para determinada frecuencia y potencia un lugar especial, inmensos capacitores ya que los que presenta el circuito con una tension superior a la que en ellos figura explotarian y con menor tension calculo no se aprovecharia la corriente generada por dicha fuente mas que para lo que tesla quiso probar(osea que este invento diera resultado)para poder demostrarlo al mundo mas adelante de lo que el habia descubierto. volviendo a los capacitores ni hablar de las capacidades de estos ya que estos creo los a cocado para evitar variaciones. voy a probar a cien metros de altura con bobina que estoy fabricando y le contare colega shadow  la experiencia y si obtengo resultados positivos de la tension,corriente y potencia esperada en mi borrador esto sera algo ya descubierto por nicola tesla no patentado en su momento y no reconocido a nivel mundial por x motivos. pero me entro la duda con muy poca información la cual estoy buscando si esto puede haber funcionado o no y por eso voy a probar con algunas modificaciones al plano pero con la idea que tiro el colega shadow que le encendio la lamparita una historia del fenomeno nicola tesla.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2009)

yo , sencillamente no entiendo de que hablan , y por como hablan de verdad me parece asombroso.

eso de 7v y 1/4 de amper.
eso de que cargo capacitores para luego cargar uan bateria.
y que aumento amperaje .......
o que los capacitores explotarian.

si cuanta mas altura mas tension, no hay que preocuparse por los capacitores, subis la antena solo hasta la altura que quieras y listo , para no sobrecargarlos.

eso si, no saques demasiados amperes de las nubes a ver si provocas un desequilibrio ambiental , estudiaste ese punto ? quizas llueva por tu culpa o quizas ocurran cosas que no sabes.

y el tema de hacer elevar esa antena ?
por que esta muy bien elevar una antema de cierta superficie y peso en busca de energia, pero para elevar dicha antena necesitaras vencer a la maldita gravedad y para ello deberas usar vos energia, lo pensaste ?

no se, te digo de corazon yo entro a mirar y te marco los puntos, me asombra de verdad, si te parezco sarcastrico disculpa, de verdad, segui, por lo menos vas a pasar el dia lindo en el jardin o en el campo haciendo pruebas, en eso te envidio y vale la pena.

dale nomas y conta.

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 23, 2009)

shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> Eduardo:
> ****Lo de Pinchar un limon con dos clavos lo hace cualquiera. ((ERROR)), no lo PIENSA cualquiera, se te tiene que ocurrir para hacerlo, cuando te expliquen dentro de años como es que ese auto "LEVITA", un usuario mas avanzado que vos te diga, lo sabe cualquiera, porque te lo enseñan en Tecnologia en primer año de la escu, espero que haya otro usuario como yo te diga lo mismo que te digo yo... Mezcle tiempos verales pero la idea esta...
> ............
> ****El flautista seguro diria, segui investigando, o ... interesante..., y se reiria del "lo sabe cualquiera de Eduardo"...
> Pero entende Eduardo, yo quiero creer que sabes y no te estoy regañando, pero creeme que cuando volta descubrio eso "no lo sabia cualquiera" ¿o cualquiera registro o patento el descubrimiento?,.......


? ? Lee de vuelta lo que escribi en esa parte. *Entendiste exactamente al reves*.



> pero lo que yo se de informática (13 años) no me lo enseñaron y menos teorizaron, lo aprendi cometiendo muuuchoss errores, y gracias a esos errores, se cuando una pc anda mal y que componente y si esta al quemarse o no con solo escucharla, es que Eduardo , me gusta "reparar" pc´s no cambiar partes si la PC de la noche a la mañana no te arranco y fuiste por una fuente nueva o se la llevaste a tu amigo, este te cobro la fuente nueva, reparo la tuya y sela quedo = los dos felices...eso si no te caga una mother, o te dice, murio el disco tambien (efecto en cadena, cadena de necesidades monetarias del tecnico), por mi parte si me traen una pc, La desarmo a la vista y si hay algo raro se lo marco asi no hay quejas despues, es mas si tengo el tiempo le paso en un papel lo que me trajo (marcas - modelos y capacidades).


A ver si con ejemplos "informaciónrmaticos" nos entendemos.
Usemos de personaje a una abuela, pero nada mas por ser el estereotipo de la persona desconocedora del tema computadoras.
Te viene una abuela con la siguiente consulta:  Buen dia m'hijo, encontre esta computadora arrumbada en casa y quiero que me le ponga interné. 
Vos la miras y le decis: Imposible abuela, eso que trajo es una XT de 4.77MHz.
Ab- Como va a ser imposible!  Si mi nuera me dijo que se podia!.
Vos- No conozco a su nuera, pero no puede. Esas maquinas son viejas y son muy lentas.
Ab- Pero funciona! Y yo no tengo apuro!. Solamente quiero mandar mails una vez a la semana.
Vos- Pero es que no le sirve nada. A esa maquina le falta memoria, le falta disco... Bah, le falta todo! No se le puede cargar ningun programa!
Ab- Ya le dije, yo solo quiero mandar mails una vez por semana. Y no me diga que no se puede porque mi nieto me anoto direcciones de "yutub" donde muestran que con cualquier computadora se puede!
Vos miras en tu PC los videos y te encontras que muestran un Tetris, el gorila tirando bananas, una mina con el Framework, y el ultimo, un tipo bajando archivos de un BBS.
AB- Vio que se puede...  Usted no sabe nada,  no me quiere hacer el trabajo y me trata de vender otra computadora! Adios! Me voy a otro lugar!

Como resolverias esa situacion?  La abuela seguira insistiendo con sus argumentos y enojandose con quienes le digan no.  
Solamente si la abuela interrumpiera el proyecto de navegar YA con "esa" computadora y se pusiera a informaciónrmarse del hardware que tiene y sus limitaciones, de que es lo que necesita y por que.  Entonces dejaria de buscar inutilmente, sabria hacia donde apuntar y si quiere darle un uso a la XT sabria cual (puede apoyar macetas ;-) ).

En tu caso, estas tomando las bobinas, los condensadores y los diodos como si fueran elementos magicos. Donde una combinacion astuta dimensiones y conexiones puede dar resultados insospechados.
Todos los fenomenos electromagneticos se comportan segun las ecuaciones de Maxwell, que son de mediados del siglo XIX.  Desde entonces, el tema ya ha sido recontraexprimido y no se ha observado ninguna violacion.  Luego, nadie va a descubrir la polvora en esto.  

Energia se puede extraer de montones de formas, pero si queres energia a costos razonables para un determinada aplicacion el panorama se reduce mucho.  Y a lo que llegas, es ni mas ni menos a los medios de aprovechamiento que ya existen.  
De las restantes formas, su unica aplicacion es didactica.  Porque por ejemplo podes encontrar infinidad de videos con motores Stirling u otro principio ingenioso. Pero la gran mayoria solamente mueve un volante, el resto, si entrega energia, son cantidades infimas en relacion al tamaño del generador.  
Si llegas a encontrar uno que realmente genera energia en cantidades utiles (que los hay) vas a notar que con tecnologia domestica son imposibles de fabricar.

Si interrumpis momentaneamente tu proyecto y te pones a indagar como se comportan los materiales electricos que dispones, a un nivel que si tenes un circuito puedas comprender minimamente como funciona. Ademas de resultar mas provechoso que tu ansiedad energetica, te va a servir para separar la información basura (que en este tema abunda) de la buena, y vas a poder realizar todos los experimentos que tenes en mente con mas criterio.


----------



## karl (Abr 23, 2009)

un anexo, hablar de Tesla es como andar con un palo saltarín en un campo minado, el hombre fue un genio sin duda, pero hay tantas leyendas e historias de campamento a su alrededor que uno puede caer fácilmente en una leyenda que no tenga fundamentos, o que los tenga nada mas en matematicalandia, (el lugar donde los objetos hacen choques elásticos perfectos y la entropia, perdidas por rozamiento y fricción se pueden eliminar de las ecuaciones), como su resonador, un aparato que según se dice podía poner a resonar estructuras como edificios, hasta demolerlos siendo del tamaño de un reloj de mesa.
si bien, se pueden hacer osciladores mecánicos que se sintonicen con un edificio por ejemplo, la cantidad de energía que necesitas aplicarle al mismo es mayor que la que puedes descargar de un aparato tan pequeño, y si aplicas menos energía que cierto limite, se la va a comer la fricción y la resistencia del aire.

Un cuarto de ampere se me hace demasiado para un arreglo tan rudimentario, básicamente estas juntando electricidad estática del aire si es como lo explique, y peor aún, los capacitores que mencionas son pequeños (microfaradios en el caso de los mas grandes), por lo que tendrían que estarse recargando a una frecuencia muy alta... F=q/V... I=q/t... 470 micros en paralelo son 235 micros a 14 volt de tu salida, luego entonces tienes 325*10^-6 farad*14 volt= .00455 coulomb, y la corriente es tal que se están llenando y descargando 55 veces por segundo (aprox), cosa que solo seria viable si tuvieras una entrada de energía igualmente grande, pero el sistema como lo marque en mis post anteriores es mas bien una especie de generador electrostatico (mucho voltaje y muy poca carga)


----------



## electrodan (Abr 23, 2009)

shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> rf1 dice: adelante shadow proba conectar la masa a un caño de bomba o bombeador que valla al agua y si no lo dispones trata de meter una jabalina solo para probar si aumenta el voltaje mejorando masa o tierra en el poso ciego, suerte espero comentario voy a estudiar este circuito y creo que lo mas importante esta en la bobina que por leer todo el post no lo pude buscar debe ser reductora creo y calculo que tesla la ha usado para recibir muy alta tension para poder obtener baja a la salida pero con gran cantidad de amperaje para obtener grandes potencias a una gran altura seguro coloco la antena que uso en ese momento construida en papel aluminio.saludos
> 
> **** si, lo que hice fue enterrar la jabalina mas profundo y mejoro mas el amperaje que el voltaje, subio 7 mas y se fue junto con un circuito que me diseño mi amigo a 1/4 de amper


Honestamente no lo creo.


			
				shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> pero no quiero ponerlo porque la idea es que con la misma antena alimente este circuito que eleva el amperaje recibido sin conectarlo a la luz


No hay ningún "circuito" que te aumente mágicamente la energía entregada por tu antena.


			
				shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> Ese es un , me dijo mi amigo que le parece que vamos a tener que poner la bobina de tesla o una bobina comun de auto para probar haber que hace y sacarle el circuito que aumenta el amperaje...


De primera te voy diciendo que una "bobina" (creo que te referís a un transformador) no puede aumentar mágicamente la energía. De ultima podrías aumentar la tensión o la corriente, pero te va a reducir la corriente o tensión respectivamente. Esto significa que, o cambias correinte por voltaje, o voltaje por correinte, no podes aumentar los dos. Por ejemplo, si tenés medio amper y 10 voltios, podes aumentar un amper y quedarte con 5 voltios, o podes aumentar a 10 voltios y quedarte con 1/4 de amper. Peeeeero un transformador no es un componente perfecto, tiene perdidas, así que mas que ganar energía la vas a perder.
Otra limitante, es que un transformador no trabaja con continua, solo con alterna, lo que significa que tendrías que construir un inversor (oscilador), que consumiría energía, y ahí ya tendrías enormes perdidas.


			
				shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> ...hasta llegar a una estufa que va a estar dificil pero no imposible...


Yo diría que mas bien imposible.
En fin... No se por que te negás a aceptarlo, si haces caso omiso a los comentarios que te dicen que no se puede, por X motivos, no creo que legues a ningún lado. Yo en tu lugar, me ponía a hacer algo mejor.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 24, 2009)

ya a esta altura ......................
por como insiste con las "piecitas" para armar.

o es un tipo que sabe pero se esta burlando (super troll) 

o es un down que encima lo choco un auto de frente  y luego dio marcha atras para ver que pasaba y lo volvio a chocar.

a mi ya me resulta ente bobo y gracioso (gracioso por como nos maneja a todos (tengo un amigo que ......pero le agrego la bobina de tesla.......le voy a sacar amperes............no pongo el circuito todavia por que .............solo falta que ponga: yo soy bueno , quier aprender........)).
69 mensaje sy sigue con la misma politica deberia primero reponerse del choque con el auto ,  luego estudiar algo, luego probar y LUEGO seguir posteando .

ah.y lo de youtube como manual de referencia......espero que no salte de youtube a viaje a las estrellas o rumbo a lo desconocido.


----------



## shadow_draw (Abr 24, 2009)

Eduardo: 
Con respecto a la pc que expusiste,  y tomando el pedido de la señora de " quiero que le ponga intenet, no si es posible asi como esta ponerle internet, que son dos inquietudes distintas!" pero si te tomo tal cual las palabras d ela señora de "querer ponerle internet a esa pc" lo hago de ultima buscate una mas vieja, podes matarme con alguna spectrum 1° series de las que yo jugaba con un cassette de cinta (los tipicos de musica), al tetris, pacman, etc, etc... A la pc que expones le digo si señora poder se puede pero le pongo un disco rigido mas grande con 40 mb bastan y sobran y un windows 3.11 y si no tiene placa de red le ponemos una y ahi si va apoder navegar, lento pero navegara--- te informaciónrmo que vienen sistemas operativos del tamaño de un disquette 1.38 megas, con soporte para redes... El D.O.S Eduardo es muy poderoso...
No solo para apoyar macetas sirve, puede usarse de server, de firewall, de forward, etc, etc, etc, cabinas telefonicas, monitoreo de paquetes de ip´s de una red lan, va no sigo mas...

Con respecto a las formas alternativas (lease la del agua en youtube) no es que no funciona sino que no se pone toda la tecnologia en explotar ese campo, es por eso que lo volcaron al petroleo, llevalo a electronica, antes un panel solar lo comprabas vendiendo una casa y de paso eras el unico raro que tenia vidro en el techo y ademas necesitaaaabas mucho, hoy  ya es comun señor Eduardo, y va a ser comun muchas cosas que vos la llamas de uso didactico cuando se invierta en mejorar el proceso, es decir que lo de tesla (que funcionaba y no lo pudo patentar) si se le invertia hoy no estarias pagando por la luz que consumis....

rf1 :

Que suerte tenes de disponer de esa altura, pero si queres hacer orginal de tesla, lleva dos placas, la de arriba (la que capta) y la de abajo (tierra) son de silice, el usa bobina y un circuito que hace switch para la descarga de un capacitor que es el que almancena lo que recibe la placa de arriba...Porque lo quiero hacer mas simple? sencillo porque si asi saco algo aprovechable, si le agrego lo que le falta del esquema de tesla obtendre el doble o triple.

karl:

Si, lo de las leyendas es asi, el tema es que esto mide realmente captas "algo" como yo no lo tengo a 
Tesla para preguntarle que capta, es que como vos deducis "estatica" otro deduce "frecuencias" otro deduce "radiancion de ondas magenticas", etc. 


electrodan:

Probaste hacerlo? o me vas a traer otra spectrum como Eduardo? ... Que tus conocimientos te digan que "teoricamente" es imposible, eso no lo sabes, porque no lo hiciste, no investigaste, no indagaste y no perdiste tiempo mirando como recibias voltaje del aire, del cual no estas cerca de ninguna radio ni fuente que pueda "radiar" energia, si yo te digo que tu disco rigido puede tener el doble o un 50% seguro mas de espacio y tenes uno de 40, osea que te quedara de 60gb, sin dañarse, ni romperse ni quemarse, ni ninguna pavada que leas por ahi, es porque yo indague, investigue, razone, y deduci "la leyenda" de que fabrica te daba dscos de 40gb, cuando eran de 80gb, tomando varias "leyendas" emprendi mi busqueda personal y hoy en dia tengo andando asi un disco mio... vos me vas a decir que una fabrica no se va a poner a hacer discos de 200gb y te dejan "escondidos" 200 mas... o que hasta magneticamente es imposible que eso exista, bueno existe y anda y es usable, si tengo que ponerlo en el ambito  de la electronica diria que tengo un circuito en casa enchufado al toma de la luz que me ahorra el 50% de energia electrica... es decir tomo el 100% que el aparato necesite y al medidor llega la medicion que consume el 50% menos...
Si te dicen que un nene de  o 4 años llegase a levantar 50 kilos 25 en cada brazo o como sea, vos le decis que se quiebra la columna o le pasa algo, ya existe el nene y 50 kilos es lo que el padre supuso que era lo maximo que podia levantar.
Si te dicen que habia momias adentro de las piramides, pues no, nunca se encontraron momias dentro de las piramides, si en el valle de los reyes o en otro sitio... como asi tambien los jeroglificos no estan dentro de ninguna piramide esculpidos.
Que vos no sepas la forma de lograr lo que dicen que funciona no quiere decir que no se pueda lograr o que sea imposible.
Si te dice un marciano, guarda con el agua que tenes un litro de hidrogeno y podes volar tu ciudad con eso, vos lo miras y aparte de preguntarte que hace un marciano al lado tuyo hablandote te cagas de risa y te tomas tu aguita, y despues te pide unas gotitas y hace levantar 3000° grados centigrados con las gotitas, y te das cuenta que tomaste algo asi como nafta y que si te tiras un pedo te podes romper el culo, etc, etc. Descubrimiento por error de un centifico que buscaba la cura para el cancer... El agua enciende, que no sepas como no quiere decir que no se podia  .

Fernadob:
Si sos tan bueno para leer, como para opinar del tema que abri, vas a ver que yo pregunte algo en el inicio del post que es nada que ver con el cuero que sacaron algunos usuarios y especulaciones que llevaron a 69 mensajes de links que se van del tema y se agarran entre si.
Con respecto a youtube, ya salto un proyecto para ir a lo desconocido, y es el polo ni me acuerdo si era el norte o el sur (tierra hueca) y ni se si fueron, pero en ese tema hay gente tambien como yo que en lugar de opinar sin practicar, lo hacen... para despues de ir decir si mira es cerrado o es abierto...
Con respecto a los amperajes si no me crees es tu opinion, si digo que esto anda, anda. que sea factible usarlo es lo que quiero desarrollar para ser usable valga la redundancia...

Te pregunto algo ... Crees en Viktor Schauberger y su maquina de implosion ?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 24, 2009)

shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> ..., y va a ser comun muchas cosas que vos la llamas de uso didactico cuando se invierta en mejorar el proceso, es decir que lo de tesla (que funcionaba y no lo pudo patentar) si se le invertia hoy no estarias pagando por la luz que consumis....


Y por que crees que no lo pudo patentar?  Con la cantidad incalculable de guita que significaba.
Porque se olvido? La oficina de patentes estaba cerrada?  Conspiraciones? (el comodin de todo delirante)



> .....Con respecto a youtube, ya salto un proyecto para ir a lo desconocido, y es el polo ni me acuerdo si era el norte o el sur (tierra hueca) y ni se si fueron, pero en ese tema hay gente tambien como yo que en lugar de opinar sin practicar, lo hacen... para despues de ir decir si mira es cerrado o es abierto...
> ...................................
> ... Crees en Viktor Schauberger y su maquina de implosion ?


   Pero que es eso? cada vez veo peor (limpio mis lentes)...  
Tierra hueca?  O my God!      Pibe: Entre las tantas conclusiones que se sacan del estudio de los terremotos, esta la estructura interna de la Tierra analizando la propagacion de las ondas sismicas.  Y de hueca no tiene nada. 

  Quien es Viktor Schauberger? Veamos con google...   tic-tic-tic... Claaaaaaro! vos sos consumidor de estas paginas: http://www.free-energy.ws/implosion.html 

Si tu acceso a la información es via esta clase de paginas, leyendo a Erich Von Daniken, a Peter Kolosimo y anda saber si tambien a Velikovsky.   Como no vas a encontrar como lo mas natural del mundo que cientificos incomprendidos victimas de conspiraciones hayan sacado energia de la nada.


----------



## shadow_draw (Abr 24, 2009)

Eduardo
Porque gracias al sueño de ellos hoy estas apretando, teclas de plastico, mirando un monitor lcd o crt, lo que tengas, comes conservantes, vivis en el humo de alguno que vio el currro del tabaco, tomas el agua que alguno se le ocurrio purificarla de alguna forma, y cientos de esos tarados que llamas que han muerto en su epoca porque los que no los entendian (como vos) lo mataron o extraditaron o separaron de la sociedad, para despues en el tiempo usar su locura de invento para uso cotidiano, como el bide o el papel higienico que tanta falta te hace... 
Georg Simon Ohm, de donde aprendiste la relación entre voltaje y corriente, estuvo adelantado para su epoca, tal que muchos fisicos alemanes a los cuales no entendian su matematica que fue la que derivo en la ley de ohm, este fue criticado y sus trabajos ridiculizados ... (siempre habra Eduardos y shadow_draw) hasta que uno demuestre que lo que quiere lograr no sirva y el otro logre desacreditarlo con exito. 
Ni mencionar a Galileo Galilei practico como pocos, teoria? que es eso papa te decia hay que practicarlo despues hablamos.. ya que me decis que leo boludeces en otras palabras, y obvio si pones ejemplos de gente poco centrada en la realidad, dame nombres como tesla con este invento o victor, no me busques cosas extraordinarias para desacreditar mi riqueza literaria que tengo para todo el dia poniendote ejemplos de tu campo, de los que fueron llamados, locos, erroneos, hasta brujos, por gente que por no "entender" no veia ni apoyaba sus avances... Y las cosas que han descubierto y quizas hoy en dia serian "imposibles" hasta que alguno la descubra.
Lastima porque en ningun momento de mi primer posteo quiero que funcione nada a resistencia, puede servir para lamparas de bajo consumo, pero aca ya "suponian" venderlo, que me hacia rico si lo scaba para alimentar la pc., prender y cocinar con resistencias, etc, etc. Guarda a los que derivaron mi pregunta va esto...
Te acordas de Faraday ?' te regalo algo que me imagino ya debes saber, 
Gracias a los trabajos de Ampére y Oersted, Faraday conocía que una corriente eléctrica generaba campos magnéticos. En 1831 intentó reproducir este proceso, pero en sentido inverso ""(UPA en contra de lo normal?)"", es decir, produciendo una corriente eléctrica a de efectos electromagnéticos.
La existencia de las corrientes inducidas fue descubierta por Faraday a partir de la realización de distintos experimentos ((perdon lei experimentos?)). En primer lugar, consiguió hacer una corriente eléctrica por un alambre unido a un galvanómetro, al producir un movimiento, relativo entre el alambre y un imán. Observó que, al interrumpir el movimiento, el paso de la corriente también cesaba, y en el galvanómetro no registraba corriente alguna. La corriente es generada por una fuerza electromotriz inducida, es decir por el imán.
Posteriormente, utilizando los resultados de sus anteriores estudios, Faraday descubrió el principio del motor eléctrico, al hacer girar un imán situado sobre pivote alrededor de una bobina de alambre de cobre; como en el caso anterior a través de este procedimiento se generaba una corriente eléctrica.
La inducción electromagnética se basa fundamentalmente en que cualquier variación de flujo magnético que atraviesa un circuito cerrado genera una corriente inducida, y en que la corriente inducida sólo permanece mientras se produce el cambio de flujo magnético.
Mira vos, segun esto que yo postee es una locura e imposible, Faraday hizo caso a los otros 2 tarados que descubrian cosas y las tomo y descubrio mas el...pero claro son tarados los que experimentan sin basarse en lo que ya esta estipulado... o trolls...
Un saludo  y no decaigas que te necesito para que pueda demostrarte que funciona...

******
Una cosa mas.... 

Un experimento es un procedimiento mediante el cual se trata de comprobar (confirmar o verificar) una o varias hipótesis relacionadas con un determinado fenómeno, mediante la manipulación de la/s variables que presumiblemente son su causa.

La experimentación constituye uno de los elementos claves del método científico y es fundamental para ofrecer explicaciones causales.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 24, 2009)

shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> Eduardo
> Porque gracias al sueño de .



gracias al sueño descansas.

gracias al estudio y al esfuerzo logras cosas   .........a veces.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 24, 2009)

shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> Eduardo
> Porque gracias al sueño de ellos hoy estas apretando teclas de plastico ………..
> , y cientos de esos tarados que llamas que han muerto en su epoca porque los que no los entendian (como vos) lo mataron o extraditaron o separaron de la sociedad…..


Orden de ideas por favor!   Los muertos y etc etc no fue por envidia o incomprension sino por cuestiones politicas y religiosas. Si el poder se te enoja porque no le simpatizas y no tenes buenos padrinos sos boleta.



> Georg Simon Ohm, de donde aprendiste la relación entre voltaje y corriente, estuvo adelantado para su epoca, tal que muchos fisicos alemanes a los cuales no entendian su matematica que fue la que derivo en la ley de ohm, este fue criticado y sus trabajos ridiculizados ...


Eh?  Lee un poco de historia de la ciencia y algo de matematicas. El siglo XVIII fue un continuo y rapido desarrollo de la ciencia. La matematica de Ohm no tenia nada de extraño para cualquier fisico.



> Ni mencionar a Galileo Galilei practico como pocos, teoria?


Pibe, Galileo fue el iniciador de la ciencia moderna. Y por vivir en los comienzos, todavia no se habia desarrollado el Calculo Infinitesimal, y por lo tanto no tenia la herramienta fundamental para estudios teoricos. Con la geometria de los griegos y la matematica de entonces no podias modelar un fenomeno fisico. Si Galileo hubiera nacido un poco despues, perde cuidado que hubiera usado e ido mucho mas lejos gracias al Calculo.
No tendria que haber esperado tanto para nacer, Newton y Leibniz nacieron al toque de su muerte. Y fue a partir de ellos que se acelero a lo bestia el avance de la ciencia.



> ……………………………………….


Salteo todo lo del medio solamente para que esto no se haga interminable, escribiste un monton... Si queres te lo contesto en otro momento.



> Mira vos, segun esto que yo postee es una locura e imposible, Faraday hizo caso a los otros 2 tarados que descubrian cosas y las tomo y descubrio mas el...pero claro son tarados los que experimentan sin basarse en lo que ya esta estipulado... o trolls...


Pero Faraday cuando experimentaba sabia diseñar las experiencias (valga la redundancia  ) y sabia interpretar los resultados.  Vos ni siquiera sabes leer un tester! Todavia no estas seguro si mediste 0.25mA o 1/4 A .



> Un saludo  y no decaigas que te necesito para que pueda demostrarte que funciona...


Hablemos de cantidades, porque energia sacas hasta de un pedo, lo dificil es en forma permanente y en cantidades utiles:  A partir de cuantos Watts vas a considerar que funciona?   1 picoWatt?  1 miliWatt?  1 Watt?   100 Watt?




> ******
> Una cosa mas....
> Un experimento es un procedimiento mediante el cual se trata de comprobar (confirmar o verificar) una o varias hipótesis relacionadas con un determinado fenómeno, mediante la manipulación de la/s variables que presumiblemente son su causa.
> 
> La experimentación constituye uno de los elementos claves del método científico y es fundamental para ofrecer explicaciones causales.


Que tal si interpretas los textos que vos mismo pegas?  Eso que pusiste es precisamente lo que tenes que hacer.

- Que hipotesis relacionadas al fenomeno tenes?  --> Que se genera electricidad --> Como que medio pobreton… Averiguar mas.
- Cual es la  posible causa?   --> No tenes ni idea. Averiguar algo. 
- Verificacion mediante la manipulacion de las variables -->  Cuales supones que son esas variables? Con que pruebas e instrumentos lo vas a hacer?  Interpretas minimamente los resultados de los ensayos?  --> Averiguar.

Ningun tipo crea cosas partiendo de cero.  Siempre primero hay que conocer algo de lo que ya se ha trabajado tanto en ese tema como en lo relacionado.  A partir de ahí, realizar hipotesis y ponerlas a prueba con experimentacion.  De izar chapas conectadas a cajas negras no se concluye nada util.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

Bueno... Yo no llamaría chapuza al experimento de shadow pero...
No se por que seguís con la ilusión de sacar energía de la nada... Si supieras de donde viene la energía, y supieras que hay mucha para explotar, yo te apoyaría al 100% para conseguir explotar satisfactoriamente esa energía. El problema acá es que vos tenés un afán de sacar energía, pero poco o nulo interés en investigar el fenómeno en si.
Para poder explotarlo satisfactoriamente, me parece que deberías conocer mas la causa. Osea, mi recomendación es que en dévez de intentar exprimirle mas energía lo investigues mas, y averigües como funciona el aparato. (Es decir, investigar el fenómeno.)
Para poner un ejemplo: mirá si Faraday descubrió que al pasar un imán por cerca de un hilo se inducia una energía en el hilo... Te parece que debería buscar poder mover el imán mas rápido y mas rápido para generar mas energía y poder prender la  estufita? (Similar a lo que estas haciendo vos) No.
Estudió a fondo el fenómeno, como y por que se inducía esa energía. A partir de esos estudios, fue capaz de construir un generador mucho mas eficiente que el hilito pelado. (Nótese que esto de Faraday es inventado, porque solo es un ejemplo)


----------



## shadow_draw (Abr 25, 2009)

No es de la nada, el aire que respiras son en realidad particulas, las mismas se pueden cargar, si fuera que el aire es el responsable de la carga de la placa (nitrogeno, argon y oxigeno mas algunos nobles y raros mas) si hay algun quimico que quiera expandir este punto bienvenido yo no se mucho ni quiero saber si no es necesario, si lo fuera lo estudio, en realidad si lees mas o menos los 130 articulos de tesla que lei yo, creo que un tipo asi como el no esperaba sacar energia de la nada, el al contrario que yo parece haber descubierto las fuente de energia y  cuando vio eso se ilusiono al mundo, pues vio inconmesurable energia disponible por todas partes, sacate de la cabeza la antena de una radio, en el tiempo de el no estaba la antena que le ocasionaba "esa energia" en la placa o se olvidan de los tiempos en que el vivia? que yo hoy la pruebe al lado de una antena (que no es mi caso) no quiere decir que la antena sea la fuente, puede ser otra mas que se sume pero no la primaria...
De ultima si les parece a todo aquel que participo de este desentierro de saber, que cierre el post y que vuelva cuando encienda un foco de 40w normal de filamento lo hago...


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

Primero que nada, nadie va a cerrar (y espero que nadie lo haga) el tema.


			
				shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> el al contrario que yo parece haber descubierto las fuente de energía


Vos que fuente fiable tenés de que Tesla haya descubierto la "energía gratis"?
Además, a eso es a lo que voy, tenés que conocer la fuente para poder explotarla.


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 25, 2009)

hay dios,, ya el conejo me risco la perra...


PD: shandow_draw, te recomiendo que estudies, y si te gusta la energia renovable o ecologica (( asi se llama en españa)) preparate un generador eolico o compra unas placas fotovoltaicas   te montas un cargardor de bateria y un convertidor de 12v a 220v que los ahi por ahi para montar y te kedas mas pancho que las galvanzas  

enga ahora a pastar .


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 25, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Primero que nada, nadie va a cerrar (y espero que nadie lo haga) el tema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seria interesante si shadow_draw pudiera dar links a alguno de esos articulos. Lo digo en serio, el hecho que niegue que se puedan extraer "cantidades utiles" de energia no significa que no me interese leer al respecto.

Hasta donde se, la "energia gratis" de Tesla era a traves de su famosa torre, pero no era extrayendo energia de la atmosfera sino generando ondas electromagneticas de baja frecuencia, de manera que cualquiera podia poner una "antena" en el techo y tener energia gratis. 
Pero esto era en 1900, donde las mejores maneras de transmitir energia electrica todavia estaban en discusion. Tesla murio 40 años despues, la tecnologia avanzo muchisimo en ese periodo y lo que en 1900 era dificil de hacer, en 1940 era una huevada. Si hubiera sido "practico" su invento lo habria hecho realidad.
Aunque de haberse implementado, hoy estaria prohibido al menos en EEUU por violar las especificaciones de la FCC en cuanto a emisiones electromagneticas y los ecologistas ni se acordarian de la telefonia movil ante estos niveles miles de veces superior.


A raiz de este hilo, como me gusta leer, busque articulos sobre el tema y me encontre con esta anecdota curiosa.
_By the year 1903, the tower was nearly finished, but a design error plagued the project. Morgan was becoming impatient, and when he asked Tesla where he could "put the meter", Tesla did not have an answer._
Que viene a decir que cuando la torre estaba casi terminada, Morgan estaba impaciente y pregunto donde podia "poner el medidor", Tesla no tuvo respuesta.
Ese Morgan era nada menos que  J.P. Morgan (el de la Banca Morgan), asi que si hubiese existido posibilidad, lo que sobraba eran fondos.   Pero Morgan se termino pudriendo y le saco el apoyo ante la falta de resultados.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

En realidad lo que Morgan quería era transmitir (información), comunicaciones, no esos "sueños" de Tesla. Para el lo que estaba haciendo Tesla era una huevada que a el no le servía, por eso le retiro los fondos.


----------



## shadow_draw (Abr 25, 2009)

Al final voy a terminar por hacer esto (( http://www.geocities.com/yoshintta/historia.htm)) y pedirle que fialice el trabajo hoy en dia...

este es el diagrama... cierro la web o lo hago...

http://www.scribd.com/doc/259140/Spiricom-Technical-Manual

te mencione esta pavada porque ayer respondiendo lei de todo y aparte de galilei, testa y otros, andaba medio chapita edison con el tema del mas alla...

Disculpa no te respondi, de aca es que me entere de lo de tesla...

http://www.scribd.com/doc/7122534/United-States-Patent-685957

lo del spiricom es una joda, te tengo que poner "chiste" asi entendes... pero ahi tenes la patente que vos querias...


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

Es una broma? El primero habla sobre las diferentes personas que lograron contactar a los espiritus.
En el segundo, cito textualmente: "SPIRICOM TECHNICAL MANUAL - Communicate with dead people" Traducido: "Manual técnico del Spiricom - Comunicarse con gente muerta".


----------



## unleased! (Abr 26, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> La mayor profundidad 'practica' alcanzada hasta el momento son 12km (en pozos petroleros).
> Todavia faltan como 60km nada mas que para pasar la corteza terrestre y las condiciones son cada vez peores.  Pero vos decis que estan investigando materiales resistentes para llegar al nucleo que esta 6300km mas abajo. Buen salto tecnologico! No tenemos con que llegar a 30km pero pensamos llegar 6000km !
> 
> Que tal si analizas un poco las cosas por vos mismo en lugar de aceptar ciegamente conclusiones televisivas?


 Eduardo que comente lo que ví en un documental no significa que me lo crea. Es como si comento la sinopsis de una pelicula de Harry Potter y entonces tu ya crees que yo pienso que con ponerse encima de una escoba se puede volar.


> Como ves, aunque se disponga de estudios, no quita que la gente crea que existe Jauja.


 fernandob entendió el chiste pero veo que tu necesitas repasarlo.



			
				shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> unleased!
> 
> ****Yo pase el test de la entrada porque estudie 2 años ingenieria en sistemas de información, y solo con P y Q (matematica discreta) sabia que estaba dividiendo, sin saber electronica, lo demas fue logica de lo que ya sabia de el pasaje de microfaradio a picofaradio, ademas de que te ayuda a no "pasarte de lugares" con el espacio que te dan para responder....





			
				unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Desde hace un tiempo veo que hay usuarios que se registran, crean post con el único fin de que les hagamos los "deberes" y cuando les das una explicación un mínimo técnica se qudan   por eso investigué un poco:
> http://es.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080721182935AA1rzfc
> http://es.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081001211633AAZEf8n
> http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/electronica.149/730377-ayuda-con-valor-en-circuito-help.html


 Yo lo hable en caracter general que hay gente que salta el test con el único pretexto de hacer un post con el siguiente contenido: "me mandaron hacer un circuito de no se que, así con unas resistencias y un coso negro con tres alambres, me lo podeis hacer? cuando lo tengais avisadme." No lo decía por ti, pero si te das por aludido no es culpa mía.


			
				shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> ****Otra vez me cague de risa... pero guarda ya te cagaron la idea... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaLcyFg3BXA&feature=related


 Idea? que idea? antes de que se inventara youtube ya sabía que el consumo de una calculadora de bolsillo ronda entre los 130 a los 200µA. No le veo chiste a lo que dices.


			
				shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> Otro loco-chapita como yo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wJqMDCsXus&feature=related


 Y te has preguntado como ese tipo en sus montajes (tiene varios como uno con un ventilador de pc) a pesar que pone "free energy" usa siempre una o dos baterías y diodos de germanio para sus inventos?


			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ...y el tema de hacer elevar esa antena ?
> por que esta muy bien elevar una antema de cierta superficie y peso en busca de energia, pero para elevar dicha antena necesitaras vencer a la maldita gravedad y para ello deberas usar vos energia, lo pensaste ?...


 hay otro punto mas, quizás peor, que es la acción del viento.


			
				shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> Eduardo:
> Con respecto a la pc que expusiste,  y tomando el pedido de la señora de " quiero que le ponga intenet, no si es posible asi como esta ponerle internet, que son dos inquietudes distintas!" pero si te tomo tal cual las palabras d ela señora de "querer ponerle internet a esa pc" lo hago de ultima buscate una mas vieja, podes matarme con alguna spectrum 1° series de las que yo jugaba con un cassette de cinta (los tipicos de musica), al tetris, pacman, etc, etc... A la pc que expones le digo si señora poder se puede pero le pongo un disco rigido mas grande con 40 mb bastan y sobran y un windows 3.11 y si no tiene placa de red le ponemos una y ahi si va apoder navegar, lento pero navegara--- te informaciónrmo que vienen sistemas operativos del tamaño de un disquette 1.38 megas, con soporte para redes... El D.O.S Eduardo es muy poderoso...
> No solo para apoyar macetas sirve, puede usarse de server, de firewall, de forward, etc, etc, etc, cabinas telefonicas, monitoreo de paquetes de ip´s de una red lan, va no sigo mas...


 WoW! dime tu donde encuentras una tarjeta de red con conexión rj45 para una PC de los años 80. Lo mucho que encuentras es por coaxial e incompatible con los protocolos que se rigen en la actualidad. Y el disco duro lo encontrarás en un museo o de otro pc que se vaya a tirar. Si, D.O.S. es muy potente pero ponte a explicarle a una persona mayor sobre comandos y otros rollos sobre una pantalla monocromo verdoso. Yo a la señora le diría: mire, si quiere se lo adapto pero solo con lo que vale la mano de obra o las piezas le compro un P4 o un P3 de segunda mano, le instalo todo lo que quiere en interfaz completamente gráfica y le sale mas barato. Yo no encuentro ya piezas para P3 como para ponerse a buscar sobre un XT.


			
				shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> ....antes un panel solar lo comprabas vendiendo una casa y de paso eras el unico raro que tenia vidro en el techo y ademas necesitaaaabas mucho, hoy  ya es comun señor Eduardo....


 Comunissimo! Por eso aquí en España solo se instalan en universidades, edificios públicos y del estado que es donde se dispone de financiación o para venta directa a la compañia eléctrica. Para electrificar una casa aislada el tiempo promedio de amortización es de 10 años y depende de la potencia se puede extender a casi el doble. Hay que contar también con las revisiones periodicas y que a los 30 años tienes que cambiar los paneles.    


			
				shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> Al final voy a terminar por hacer esto (( http://www.geocities.com/yoshintta/historia.htm)) y pedirle que fialice el trabajo hoy en dia(...)lo del spiricom es una joda, te tengo que poner "chiste" asi entendes... pero ahi tenes la patente que vos querias...


 1) No le llames chiste a lo que ni sabes lo que es. 2) No tiene nada que ver con el tema principal.

PD: Que laaaaarrrrrggggooooooo y exteeeennnnsssssoooooo es el tema    
saludos tropa.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 26, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Eduardo que comente lo que ví en un documental no significa que me lo crea. Es como si comento la sinopsis de una pelicula de Harry Potter y entonces tu ya crees que yo pienso que con ponerse encima de una escoba se puede volar.


Mis disculpas.  Es que cuando el tema es sacar energia de la nada (o la pseudociencia en general) me pongo loco.


----------



## karl (Abr 26, 2009)

Ok, un comentario antes de que sigas saltando por ahi, un capacitor puede guardar energia por mucho tiempo (desarmando camaras deshechables para hacer un arma gaussiana me he llevado mas de un susto con el capacitor de alto voltaje ), si no desenergizas tus capacitores antes de la prueba, pueque lo unico que estes midiendo sea la carga residual, si no, como ya dije, cargas electrostaticas que vaya pescando (que requiere mucho tiempo por cierto), o algúna otra fuente de inducción.

Respecto a los componentes del "aigre", nitrogeno (un gran haragan quimico, se necesita de los rayos para hacerlo reaccionar), 78% Oxigeno (cada vez mas escaso por aqui) 21%, y un uno por ciento de gases nobles (y no son los que sir Arthur Connan Doyle se hecho por ahi), Dioxido de carbono (el del efecto invernadero), y otras cosas que tengo mucha flojera de mencionar, pero lo importante ya esta dicho, el aire no es grandemente reactivo, ya que es en su mayoria nitrogeno.

La bobina de Tesla es un juguete padrisimo, sirve para crear voltajes muy altos, pero no para producir wattajes muy altos (lo que entra en ella, menos el calor disipado es lo que sale como chispas)


----------



## shadow_draw (Abr 27, 2009)

Unleased, al comentario del test es para hacerte ver que es al pedo semejante pavada, filtra? si el 2% el resto le pregunta al amigo que sabe de electronica o lo deduce como yo... de ultima google y aprendes un poco. Otra es a los que postean "dame el circuito hecho", no les respondas...
Con lo de la pc, si te digo anda, anda, la placa de red ya estaba inventada para esa pc pues tiene slot isa, el protocolo no tiene (edito el comentario en malas palabras) que ver con la pc esa pues le pongo 3.11, varios ministerios hoy en dia la usan a esas pc (con dos + internet +, +, +), pregunta y listo. Si no tenes piezas es porque no te dedicas al rubro, tengo piezas desde esa xt que mencionas hasta el quad core de hoy, si la vieja quiere navegar con esa pc, es problema de ella que la sepa manejar, ella queria que funcione, no que yo le enseñe, ni que le venda una pc acorde ... no le busques la vuelta---es como que me digas en mecanica algun ejemplo de haceme un auto con esto que es imposible y te lo saque andando y depues lo quieras comparar con un pointer si te saque de pedo un cartin, el fin (que es andar sobre 4 ruedas lo cumple y llevarte a destino lo cumple).
Cuando yo les dije a muchos (los que querian hacer eso) que era imposible lo de duplicar el tamaño de un rigido (x) y justamente el creador del post me dijo (vos lo probaste?) a lo que yo le dije ( ni en pedo pierdo un disco) y respondio (entonces no opines si no probaste aunque la fabrica te diga que no se puede, porque se puede) hasta que me anime a probar y funciono... y postee mas detallado los pasos... jamas me retrucaron porque el que lo hizo le funciono...
Con respecto al aire, lo dije a modo de que puede cargarla de forma estatica a la placa...


----------



## karl (Abr 28, 2009)

si, si hay un viento cualquiera puede cargar la placa electrostaticamente, sin embargo, la placa va a generar casi puro voltaje (como el campo electrico de la tierra), es mucho voltaje y una nada de corriente, en este caso, el capacitor se llena lentamente y tienes un poco de voltaje para usar de vez en cuando (muy de vez en cuando)


----------



## unleased! (Abr 30, 2009)

shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> Unleased, al comentario del test es para hacerte ver que es al pedo semejante pavada, filtra? si el 2% el resto le pregunta al amigo que sabe de electronica o lo deduce como yo...


 Depende el circuito que toque. Cuando yo entré estaba uno para calcular la corriente de salida de un A.O. y al que no supiese que significaba el triangulito con el signo + y el - no se deduce. También si ponemos un circuito con resistencias en estrella o triángulo tampoco se deduce para un profano.


			
				shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> Otra es a los que postean "dame el circuito hecho", no les respondas...


 Creo que tu y yo tenemos mejores cosas que hacer que criar una guardería.


			
				shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> Si no tenes piezas es porque no te dedicas al rubro, tengo piezas desde esa xt que mencionas hasta el quad core de hoy...


 Te digo que aquí en España *no* encuentras piezas tan antiguas. Para P3 no encuentras nada. El otro día tenía un ordenador con Socket A y tuve que tirarlo porque la placa base está descatalogada desde hace mas de 1 año. También para P4 con Socket 478 solo hay de placa base Asrock cuando hace pocos años tenías todo un surtido. También están pensando en retirar de aquí a 2 años los discos duros por IDE, de estos hoy en dia ya no los encuentras ni de 20 ni de 40Gb. Los de 80Gb los pillas contados, lo mínimo ya son 160Gb. Lo que perdura bién aún son los slots PCI debido a que hay mucho rollo como targetas de red, de sonido y otros que van por PCI. El ISA aquí ya desapareció hace mucho tiempo. 


			
				shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> yo tambien espero lo mismo despues sacare amperaje (ah mi amigo ya hizo la prueba y sacamos 1/4 de amper porque ya me olvide como se escribe


Sobre que carga?


			
				shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> Al dia de hoy le he discutido a muchos (cosas de informática obviamente) que se suponen no existen o no pueden funcionar sin quemarse, dañarse, etc. He vuelto a reformular osea hice un tutorial mas facil o entendible del caso (espero lo hayan visto), de doblar la capacidad del disco duro (me acuerdo de cuando no era tabu con el dbspace que ocupaba una banda para esa epoca, como 70 megas del D.O.S). Tengo el disco ya con 3 años de uso con la unidad D de 29.854 megas y C de 39.755 el disco trae de fabrica 40GB. andando y nunca se quemo ni daño ni nada.


 A que te refieres, a recuperar la "partición oculta" como le llaman algunos, que es una parte del disco reservada para sustituir sectores defectuosos y para otras historias del fabricante (¿espionaje?   ) o a modificar la bios del disco para que trabaje de forma diferente (lease *escritura perpendicular*)


			
				shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> Algunos peces, como las anguilas y las rayas eléctricas son capaces de producir grandes descargas eléctricas con fines defensivos u ofensivos, son los llamados peces eléctricos. Estos peces, también llamados "peces fuertemente eléctricos", pueden generar voltajes de hasta 2.000 V y corrientes superiores a 1 A.


 El principio de funcionamiento no se parece en nada. Si se pudiese aprovechar ya verías a las compañías eléctricas meter a un montón de bichos de esos en una enorme piscina con electrodos y cantarles sevillanas para que se pongan de mala leche.


			
				shadow_draw dijo:
			
		

> Si te dicen que habia momias adentro de las piramides, pues no, nunca se encontraron momias dentro de las piramides, si en el valle de los reyes o en otro sitio... como asi tambien los jeroglificos no estan dentro de ninguna piramide esculpidos.


 Y el rey Merenra hijo de Pepi I? Que en las grandes pirámides no se encontrasen momias no significa que nunca estuvieran. Si leyeses los libros de historia verías que las pirámides fueron saqueadas por los bandidos, los arabes, napoleón entre muchos otros durante cientos de años y también se usaron sus piedras y sus revestimientos para construir edificios, casas y otros (por eso no hay jeroglificos). Otro punto mas es que miles de personas trabajaron en la construcción durante decadas por lo que se sabía perfectamente cuales eran las entradas secretas y donde estaban las trampas. Es un poco ingenuo creer que vas a encontrar todo tal como estaba hace miles de años después de que otros arrasaran el lugar mucho antes. Hubo enterramientos en el valle de los relles para evitar estos saqueos por eso están la mayoría impolutos (eran sitios escondidos, no como las pirámides que se llegaban a ver a cientos de kilómetros). Si aún no te crees que hubo momias en las piramides aquí se recogen algunos descubrimientos en pirámides poco conocidas:
http://www.egiptomania.com/piramides/momias.htm
Saludos.


----------



## shadow_draw (May 1, 2009)

Unlease.:
Cuando vuela a montar la antena te digo el voltaje porqu eme mude antes de ayery aca tengo muchisimo mas patio y altura para probar...
Momias: (cuando quieras abri un tema nuevo tengo horas de egiptologia porque me fascina y envidio a los que saben leer las escrituras que no son faciles...)
Con el tema de las momias, cuando digo en "ninguna piramide" asi es, tomando piramide como referencia a las verdaderas piramides y no las imitaciones de estas, en el valle de los reyes, templo de philae, Saqqara y centro del Cairo que son de donde vos me das el ejemplo de los hallazgos...


----------



## cuervokbza (Ago 14, 2009)

Gente querida ! este Tema se convirtió en una batalla encarnizada entre los "defiendo la idea de shadow_draw" y los "creo que shadow_draw es un salame y me gustaría demostrárselo", pero hay algo que pasó casi inadvertido  , y es que, en este foro tenemos cómicos a montones ! (y hablo en serio)
q manera de reírme con sus declaraciones irónicas y planteos ridículos     ! la verdad que gasté un poco de mi tiempo para hacer el compilado de lo más gracioso q vi en el tema...  



			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> *  Pero que es eso? cada vez veo peor (limpio mis lentes)...
> Tierra hueca? O my God!*





			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> *Hablemos de cantidades, porque energia sacas hasta de un pedo*





			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> *PD: la que se pierden los pobres:
> arriba techo de chapa (muchos metros cuadrados de conductor sin comprar bon o bom ) , abajo tierra a lo loco .
> energia a lo pavote. *





			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> El nero (señor cordooobés) , está con una caña tacuara con un cable con un ganchito en la punta , "colgándose" de la línea eléctrica , al mismo tiempo da la vuelta en la esquina la camioneta de la empresa distribuidora , y el nero , nervioso, se manda un cagadazo y empiezan los chispazos[/b]





			
				Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> fernandob dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> *....Si alguien entra a un foro diciendo que quiere construir un auto volador, y esta experimentando pegando plumas en las puertas. Que consejo se le debe dar?....*


[quote="unleased!]*.....pero lo veo algo friki ponerse a sumar y restar en medio del jardín...*[/quote]

Bueno, dejando la risa de lado, me expongo un toque para dar mi opinión sobre el tema:
Me parece EXCELENTE lo de shadow_draw como tarea investigativa,(fíjese que yo no tenía idea de esto y, leyendo este thread,entre risas y mates,me empapé bastante en el tema) pero no como idea práctica, me parece que se hace demasiado complicado sacarle una potencia "utilizable" a ese "montaje". Le recomiendo mejor que dedique esa increíble curiosidad (te envidio) y capacidad investigativa para hacer andar un molinito de viento para que pueda cargar,aunque sea su celular,e investigar cómo mejorar su rendimiento!
Bueno, espero q despues de esto no me lluevan críticas asesinas...   

PDara Unleased!: merca se le dice a la droga aqui en Argentina, por ej: Marihuana,Cocaina,etc etc.


----------



## shadow_draw (Oct 8, 2009)

Bueno, aca les dejo lo que me esta andando ahora, son 6 volts, pero lo estoy acoplando a otros sistemas que estoy realizando, hasta llegar a los 12 volts estables continuos ... Como veo que criticaron y no aportaron ideas sobre algo que funciona (es porque no se tomaron el minimo esfuerzo de hacerlo) les voy a dar el circuito que toma la energia basico de donde parti hace unas semanas que me dio resultados. A los que si aportaron o por lo menos no desalentaron les paso el esquema completo de lo que hice para que sea casi , casi estoy a un pelito de lograrlo, que arranque y no pare mas de generar energia. Es tan basico todo que pareceria imposible que funcione y encima con el medioambiente, lo probe basicamente en medio de un campo, a por lo menos 50 km de radio con respecto a zonas urbanas y funciona igual...
Empece tomando casi un volt, luego encendio un led de 12000 mcd, luego uno de 45000mcd y ultimo el de 80000mcd, ya encendi coolers, cargadores de celulares y cosas similares, estoy aprendiendo una guazada (para mi) de electronica y como jugar con los componentes que los podes sacar casi de cualquier aparato electronico simnilar a radios, computadoras, impresoras, monitores, etc, etc---

Bien el dibujo basico que probe y me funciono a nivel de 1 metro  o en tu living es este:








http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-esquemabasico-3342488.html


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 8, 2009)

> ...Empece tomando casi un volt, luego encendio un led de 12000 mcd, luego uno de 45000mcd y ultimo el de 80000mcd, ya encendi coolers, cargadores de celulares y cosas similares,...


El video! El video!   

Y bien hecho. No como todas las truchadas que hay dando vueltas con baja resolucion, sacudones de camara , objetos "casuales" tapando cables y alguna que otra edicion borrando partes incomodas.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 8, 2009)

yo lo arme y no me anduvo 
digo........por si queres llevar uan estadistica de los giles que lo arman 

les voy a dar una que SI FUNCIONA, ya que decis que fue capaz de alimentar un cooler y lo usaste en el campo :
yo lo hice y si anda:

una zanahoria agarrada a un palo de eucaliptus de un metro de largo, en el piso 4 baldosas de marmos de carrara y eso sale a 2 condensadores de 1000 * 35v y una inductancia .
bueno , con eso en el campo fui capaz de haceer funcionar un coooler , y con mas baldossas de marmol cree suficiente energia para hacer andar un ventilador de pie grande de 220v.
el truco es que el cable salga de la cola de la zanahoria, tiene que tener rabo, es muy importante.
no lo volvi a probar por que me resfrie ese dia, hacia mucho viento y frio :-?

lo que no se por que es que no prendia ninguna lampara, ni la radio, solo ventiladores.
sera por que tiene que ser carga inductiva ???
tampoco funciono cuando meti el ventilador dentro de la casa, a pesar de que el sistema lo deje bien anclado afuera ....el tema es que entre por que hacia frio y viento .
seria la caida de tension en los cables ??

me canse y no probe mas.
por que lo que mas me intresaba era crear luz y solo hacia electricidad para mover ventiladores


----------



## shadow_draw (Oct 8, 2009)

Fernando B, asi como tenes humor, tambien pienso que no tenes religion o me equivoco?

Y disculpame, pero no lo hiciste... porque te darias cuenta de que funciona, si lo haces con los materiales que se te cantan y no te anda alla vos, el proceso es el mismo que si clavas un rayo de moto en la tierra de tu jardin y eso a la punta del tester (si no tenes una maceta, sino tenes un vaso con agua), y al lado lo mas junto posible pero sin tocar el rayo colocas la otra punta del tester, medi ... lo mismo ocurre aca pero con el aire ..., si decis es el aire, tambien erras, porque lo probe dentro de una pecera de vidrio y la encinte por arriba, la subi al techo y al otro dia la probe y andubo igual que si no la tuviera... Si no andas en moto no dias que no se puede andar, sino tenes fuerza en los dedos no digas que no se puede escalar una montaña, sino tenes ganas de hacer no por eso nadie hace...


----------



## Rick-10 (Oct 8, 2009)

*LA ENERGÍA NO SE CREA NI SE DESTRUYE, SOLO SE TRANSFORMA.* Esto es algo que nadie lo puede discutir.

Si es cierto lo que decis, y te parece que estas generando energía de la nada, te comento que esto no es así. De algun lado tu circuito toma esta energía, que SUPONGO podría de ser de Radiaciones Electromagnéticas. 

De que hay una fuente, la hay.

Ahora tendrías que ver de donde estas captando esa energía.

Saludos.

PD: Me hizo pensar lo de Fernandob. No será que los ventiladores giraban porque tenían Frío?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 8, 2009)

Bueno, me leí las 5 páginas del tema y me pareció un tema muuuuuuy pesado,
pero queria escuchar todos los argumentos y contraargumentos.

En mi opinión, aqui shadow_draw tiene una especie de antena gigante que recoge raqdiaciones electromágnéticas que pueden provenir de infinidad de cosas (sistemas de radio, postes de AT...) y mediante una serie de condensadores almacena esta energía para poder leerla de vez en cuando.

Probablemente si añadiéramis miles y miles de plaquitas no conseguiríamos ni 10W
sendo muuuyy generosos

comprate una pila de 9V, que seguro te va a resultar más barata y te va a proporcionar más potencia que la que puedas haber recogido (y recogerás) en todo el tiempo que estes con la tonteria.

Saludos

(espero no ofender a nadie)


----------



## fernandob (Oct 8, 2009)

me siento bastante seguro de lo que he estudiado en mi vida y de lo que he verificado experimentalmente .
si dudase ante CUALQUIER IDIOTEZ que escribe un troll seria prueba que no tengo claros mis conceptos .

adjunto unas cosas, pero estoy seguro que podran poner conceptos mas sencillos y contundentes acerca de ese esquema absolutamente estupido .

venir a burlarse a el foro de nosotros eso si que es un insulto.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 8, 2009)

La cuestion es lo que ya alguno que otro ha dicho.. 
Lo que se llama invento o descubrimiento se llama asi porque tu lo inventas y/o descubres (logico, pero no tanto para muchos), aunque el invento se oponga a las leyes actuales, se puede reinventar, no todo es como es actualmente, es decir, se ha dicho que es asi, pero no tiene porque serlo.

Anda que no habran colgado en la soga a muchos con ideas que hoy dia son realidad, a cuantos habran tratado de loco (La tierra es redondaa,¿que dices pirao?). 

En fin, resumiendo, creo que aqui no se esta discutiendo ningun tema de electronica, aqui ahora mismo estamos hablando de EVOLUCION.

"La energia no se crea ni se destruye, tan solo se transformadorrma.. ¿Esta frase dentro de 1000 años la leeran y diran: Menudos incultos...". Al menos esa es mi opinion.
A mi me gusta la electronica porque me gusta mirar lo que yo veo y no lo que los demas ven, con esa frase llegamos a lo que ha dicho un compañero que no recuerdo su nick: "Somos privilegiados por estudiar una materia que todo el mundo a estudiado" (no es literal), me ha llamado la atensión esa frase, ¿Por que?, porque estudiaras la misma materia pero nadie va a ver esa materia con tus ojos, tus ojos son tuyos y de nadie mas, nadie controla como tu puedes entenderlo.

Podria estar años hablando de lo mismo y llegaria a la misma conclusion: "Nunca publicare ningun mensaje de energia libre en este foro" jeje es broma, pero no veas la que se ha liado.. 

Saludos compis!


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 8, 2009)

@electrodan

		  		   		 			                         Mira aca hay una enorme confusión. Primero que nada, SACATE LA IDEA DE ALIMENTAR NADA CON ESO, el voltaje es una ilución, no te sirve para casi nada. Para eso necesitas voltaje y CORRIENTE, sin corriente no te sirve de nada. La corriente no la podes sacar, porque no puede entregarte tanta corriente esa fuente tuya.


mira a mi paso lo mismo con un cooler le mande aire lo medi con el tester me dijo 12 pero nisiquiera puede prender un led por el amperage


----------



## capitanp (Oct 9, 2009)

jaja y al final y despues de cansar tanto el  troll se saco la capucha


----------



## Don Barredora (Oct 9, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> yo lo arme y no me anduvo
> digo........por si queres llevar uan estadistica de los giles que lo arman
> 
> les voy a dar una que SI FUNCIONA, ya que decis que fue capaz de alimentar un cooler y lo usaste en el campo :
> ...



Jajajajajajajajajajajajaa 

vieja, a ver si algun dia nos juntamos a hablar al pedo! jajajaja yo compro el fernet!


----------



## shadow_draw (Oct 9, 2009)

Y los duendes juegan en el jardin?

Para mi estoy captando frecuencias parasitas de radio, vhf, uhf que rebotan por el globo y van a parar a la chapa de zinc, es por eso que no tengo el amperaje, pero ya dije que no esta solo este circuito (ahora, antes si) porque me di cuenta de la falta de amperaje, aun asi yo sigo en bajas altitudes y mejorando el circuito a la altura comun de uno o 3 metros, para que despues al elevarlo mejore todo el rendimiento en si, yo estoy como loco porque el TROLL/DUENDE/NO MUERTO, dice que no funciona, y ni se puso a soldar y seguro que lo hizo en el aire sin cuidar de dejar lo menos posible de union de cables para que no pierda señal o lo que fuere que capte (tipo una prolongacion de wi-fi que hice de 10 metros, a la primera ni el led encendio por un problema de usar cualquier cable y no ponerle filtro tipo el del monitor por lo menos, hasta que lo hice como es debido y hoy en dia funciona perfecto), bien sigo en el tema, y en definitiva funciona, obviamente no pretendo alimentar una heladera, pero asi paso con cualquier descubrimiento, se empezo de cero sin que de mucho hasta que se fue puliendo y se le sigue sacando provecho a todo, a todo! no hay nada que no siga mejorando dia a dia, es como decir antes que una vela duraba 1 hora encendida y salia un troll y decia que hizo un descubrimiento que hacia durar 4 horas la misma medida de vela y asi salian todos hablando al pedo, y hoy en dia una vela duradera es una pavada de aquellas, o el vidrio que antes era tan dificil de hacer y que le mandaron cualquiera si lo rompias o la sal que costaba un huevo purificarla y tambien le mandaron profesias si la derrochabas, si te cerras ante una idea, mejor no opines puesto que no tenes la iniciatva de siquiera probar, experimentar, fallar, mejorar ... Que se yo, por ahora quiero pulir un poco mas el segundo sistema que retroalimenta al primero asi creo un ciclo de sin fin, sin gasto alguno de energia que no sea la del medioambiente...
Si alguno sigue en la negativa me divierto y le mando respuestas a sus cerradas mentes cientificas que quieren todo en la mano andando asi van a la casa COPIAN Y PEGAN...
Saludos



elosciloscopio dijo:


> Bueno, me leí las 5 páginas del tema y me pareció un tema muuuuuuy pesado,
> pero queria escuchar todos los argumentos y contraargumentos.
> 
> En mi opinión, aqui shadow_draw tiene una especie de antena gigante que recoge raqdiaciones electromágnéticas que pueden provenir de infinidad de cosas (sistemas de radio, postes de AT...) y mediante una serie de condensadores almacena esta energía para poder leerla de vez en cuando.
> ...




Antes en la epoca del señor TESLA no existian las radios, por ende ondas electromagneticas o el mismo campo electromagnetico de la tierra quizas condensaba el, hoy en dia si puedo llegar a captar (aparte de las ondas electromagneticas) ondas de radio. Del circuito primario de TESLA, no estoy usando la bobina de tesla en su SEGUNDA VERSION, porque no consigo bosquejos de la misma, esa bobina va acoplada a este circuito y un sistema tipo rele de corte y descarga del capacitor que usaba el (el cual tampoco se las dimensiones del mismo y creo yo que no era electrolitico). Segun sus estudios, el aparato captaba mucha energia (hasta explotaba los condensadores que usaba) y si el decia que podia encender una lampra y luego al mundo es porque ya sabia como implementar la ganancia y no se andaba rascando la cabeza para lograr amperaje alguno. Aunque esto para mi que no se electronica y lo estoy haciendo funcionar a mi manera, de paso aprendo y me sirve para mi laburo, me hubieses gustado que algun cerebrito, no se centrara en lo que estudio porque no es dificil encontrar estandares que se hayan roto, leyes que no eran y demas cosas que atan a tu mente... El cientifico generalmente descubre porque no se ata a leyes ni argumentos que le impongan un camino y que si pisa al lado se cae al abismo, etc, etc, algo asi como las religiones, les decis o preguntas alguna cosa que crees que segun lo que te enseñaron no corresponderia (EXODO 32) por ejemplo y/o te salen que es cada uno interpreta lo que quiere pero no me contradigas, o te vas al infierno (DIOS NO ES AMOR?) y bueno, asi estamos, con esto lo mismo...
Como ya dije no voy a reparar en las negatividades, no expuse aca nomas y tampoco estoy solo tirando cables al aire, somos muchos los que intentamos que no pagues mas la factura de luz, o si la queres pagar un poco recortada sin colgarte ni violar medidores...


----------



## capitanp (Oct 9, 2009)

shadow_draw dijo:


> Para mi estoy captando frecuencias parasitas de radio, vhf, uhf que rebotan por el globo...


 

jajajaj y siguen la trolleada


----------



## shadow_draw (Oct 9, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> yo lo arme y no me anduvo
> digo........por si queres llevar uan estadistica de los giles que lo arman
> 
> les voy a dar una que SI FUNCIONA, ya que decis que fue capaz de alimentar un cooler y lo usaste en el campo :
> ...




Diraia Eduardo, VIDEO VIDEO, y que no sea ni movido, ni fuera de foco eh!! PORQUE NO TE CREO NADA!
Disculpame por las letras mezclada spor ahi, no me detengo a corregir, es que tengo unos dedos como las zanahorias que usaste ...



fernandob dijo:


> me siento bastante seguro de lo que he estudiado en mi vida y de lo que he verificado experimentalmente .
> si dudase ante CUALQUIER IDIOTEZ que escribe un troll seria prueba que no tengo claros mis conceptos .
> 
> adjunto unas cosas, pero estoy seguro que podran poner conceptos mas sencillos y contundentes acerca de ese esquema absolutamente estupido .
> ...



Te repito, no lo hiciste, tu mente de humano que odia a los troll solo se puso a decir, huyy mira, un filtro una amplificación otro filtro, y esto que es? naa es un troll el que lo hizo... Y?? ya metiste un rayo de moto o el fierro que se te ocurra y un extremo positivo o negativo de tu pinza de tester y el otro extremo lo mas cerca pero tocando la tierra? cuando lo hagas filmalo y levantalo NO-TROLL y despues decime si no medis, si no hay amperaje alla vos, yo lo estoy buscando ahora que se mas de electronica porque no lo tenia antes, pero no me detengo a pensar en lo que hacer si no lo tengo, lo busco! vos por el contrario se ve que sos de los que ( hagan despues copio y pego o lo compro)...



capitanp dijo:


> jajajaj y siguen la trolleada




Si tenes algo mejor que lo mio exponelo, en tanto si no lo haces no opines, y si lo haces, sabio consejo de Eduardo, VIDEO, VIDEO!! y que no se mueva ni fuera de foco, ni editado eh!!! 

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Oct 9, 2009)

¿Tienes idea de la cantidad de científicos que dedicaron su vida a estudiar estos fenómenos? Al día de hoy no tenemos pruebas de que alguno de ellos pudo violar las leyes de la termodinámica. Por supuesto, ellos estudiaron física y utilizaron el instrumental mas avanzado de su época. Y tu, que presumo no tienes conocimientos mínimos de física, pretendes derrocar esas leyes con una chapa de zinc y un par de condensadores.
¿Tienes idea de lo que es el Método Científico?


----------



## shadow_draw (Oct 9, 2009)

El metodo cientifico es prueba y error, o error probando y descubriendo otra cosa, hoy en dia obviamente al tener una base de conocimientos se deducen algunas cosas preeliminares, todo el mundo atestado por el tema del agua y el hidrogeno y si no hubiese sido por el error del tipo ese que s ele prendio fuego la ampolleta ni todos tus cientificos del planeta se imaginaban que el agua salada se encendia, asique no me vengas a dar clases de nada que el ser humano es lo que hoy es gracias a todos los errores y descubrimientos "sin querer" que se les presentaba a cada paso de su curiosa evolucion! ... 
Mi metodo cientifico es lo ves a dios¿ no, no lo veo, jamas lo vi, escuche, toque, oli, guste, etc, por ende no existe, pero guarda afirmo que no existe porque afirman que se encuentra en todos lados por ser omnipresente, omnipotente y muchos ovnis mas...
Por lo mismo lei lo de tesla, lo probe y medi, midio, existe esa energia, por lo tanto defiendo mi postura...
Cuando me refutes algo de lo que yo medi e hice que es lo que expongo aca, te voy a dar la razon, en tanto mientras esperes que te pase la cajita feliz de pandora andando (ya me pareces un fernando b COPIA Y PEGA) no te voy a responder mas que de forma arbitraria como lo voy a hacer con cada uno que no aporte algo al tema.
Por otro lado cuando termine de hacer lo que quiero que no me falta mucho, desarmo la segunda parte y pongo el circuito de arriba andando y filmado solo a los que me apoyaron, que no escribieron aca pero si por privado y despues te digo si queres quienes son y vos les rogas a ellos que te pasen o todo o algo, puesto que yo no te lo voy a pasar.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 9, 2009)

esto me hace acordar a maravillasaudio


----------



## shadow_draw (Oct 9, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> esto me hace acordar a maravillasaudio



No tengo el maravillosaudio pero tengo el de uno de 1000 y otro de 2000


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 9, 2009)

CHAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shadow_draw (Oct 9, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> CHAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ningun chan lo tengo porque me lo pasaron hace años (5) ... es mas lo eh levantado en algun lado y no me acuerdo donde, pero lo subieron de nuevo si encuentro el correo lo subo al de 1000---  y el otro tambien deberia de estar pero 2000, cuando sala el de 3000 o 4000 subo el de 2000  pero claro quizas no existan no?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 9, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmbue, dale, ta bien


----------



## electrodan (Oct 9, 2009)

No se que es esta "caja de pandora" que estás queriendo diseñar (no tengo conocimientos de mitología).
Lo que si se es que el método científico no se basa en conectar cables y/o componentes al azar; si no que se basa en proponer una hipótesis (cosa que hasta ahora, no te he visto hacer), y luego comprobar esa hipótesis mediante un experimento (del que luego, según los resultados, esa hipótesis se tomará como cierta o no, hasta que alguien demuestre lo contrario).


----------



## shadow_draw (Oct 9, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> No se que es esta "caja de pandora" que estás queriendo diseñar (no tengo conocimientos de mitología).
> Lo que si se es que el método científico no se basa en conectar cables y/o componentes al azar; si no que se basa en proponer una hipótesis (cosa que hasta ahora, no te he visto hacer), y luego comprobar esa hipótesis mediante un experimento (del que luego, según los resultados, esa hipótesis se tomará como cierta o no, hasta que alguien demuestre lo contrario).




Anda y decile al tipo que descubrio que el agua salada enciende...

Hipotesis: esto andara? 
Experimento: Siii mido!!, mido!!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 9, 2009)

Okkk.. me el fin me ha cansado el tema y no quiero otro maravillasaudio.... si algun dia logras hacer funcionar el circuito y lo compruebas con videos, calculos y una memoria de las pruebas y experimentos que hiciste entonces eres bienvenido a colocarlo en el foro y discutirlo

Mientras tanto cerrare el tema por que solo se habla mucho y no se llega a ningun lado...


----------



## aitopes (Dic 2, 2021)

Buenos dias! Les traigo energia libre, gratuita y sin límites.

No, no rompe las leyes de la termodinámica, "las rodea".
Si tenes una impresora 3D, ya podés comenzar a hacer el tuyo:







*Antonio Romero* decide liberar esta genialidad de invento: *el motor generador electromagnético auto alimentado. *

Tal y como suena, *un generador que produce mucho más de lo que utiliza para mover el motor que lo hace girar.* 

Lograr esquivar el freno magnético pronosticado por la Ley de Lenz gracias a un innovador diseño  y la compresión de los flujos magnéticos.

El RX 18 es un diseño funcional que estaba listo para comercializar, pero que aún está en proceso de homologación ( desde hace muchos años)… por motivos geopolíticos ( e intereses egoístas ) no lo han dado de paso las autoridades competentes,* así es el limbo burocrático, dicen que no puede existir una máquina que genera más de lo que consume.

Que aproveche.*


----------

